# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  استبيان عن أحسن المدارس في الدولة (أولياء الأمور )

## أم هديل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كل ولية أمر تدخل تقول شو المدرسة الي نالت إعجابها
الحكومية أم الخاصة
أرجو ذكر اسم المدرسة
المكان
السبب الي تخلي هذي المدرسة بالذات تنال إعجابكم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

ودي اعرف والله يا اختي, حالي من حالج
قاعده ادور عن مدرسه حق ولدي و من كثر ما سألت قالوا عن كم مدرسه زينين و هذي اساميهم
1- الشويفات
2- الأمريكيه الدولية بالشارقه
3- الابداع العلمي
4- ويسجرين الدوليه

ودي اسمع خبرات الأهل عن مدارس اعيالهم لكن للأسف ماكو تفاعل  :12 (93):

----------


## أم هديل

> ودي اعرف والله يا اختي, حالي من حالج
> قاعده ادور عن مدرسه حق ولدي و من كثر ما سألت قالوا عن كم مدرسه زينين و هذي اساميهم
> 1- الشويفات
> 2- الأمريكيه الدولية بالشارقه
> 3- الابداع العلمي
> 4- ويسجرين الدوليه
> 
> ودي اسمع خبرات الأهل عن مدارس اعيالهم لكن للأسف ماكو تفاعل


إنشاء الله بيردون علينا أولاياء الأمور بس تلاقينهم مشغولين بالإجازة مع عيالهم

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

يارب ان شاءالله يكون جذي مو اكثر الله يسمع منك يارب

----------


## amal_707

السلام عليكم 
أختي طيبة انصحج بالابداع العلمي من بين المدارس اللي ذكرتيهم
لاني انا بعد سمعت عن هالمدرسة

----------


## ام السنافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
خواتى مشكورات على هل الموضوع وانا اعرف انه موضوع حساس ومرهق وان ياخذا تفكير الام وكل ام تتمنى تحط عيالها في احسن مدرسه،خواتى انا من بوظبي ويوم كملت بنتى عمرها 3 ونصف سرت ادور في المدارس واقولكن والله تقريبا ما خليت مدرسه في بوظبي تقريبا ما زرتها،المهم بخبركن اخر شي اقتنعت بالامريكيه الى في شارع المطار، بنتىخلصت كيجى 2فيها الحق يقال مهتمين فيها صج وما لحظة اى شي عليهم،تعليمهم ممتاز والاكسن مالها ممتاز ،بس مره سرت حفله وشفت أختلاط الطلبه مع المعلمات عادى وايد ماخذين عليهن جانهن خواتهم مب معلمات الصراحه ما عجبنى الموقف،عقب سمعت عن مدرسه الامارات الوطنيه وعن نظامهم والرياضيات السنغافوري المهم،بنتى اول سنه تبهدلت لان معلمتهم سافرت،وفيه اشياء وايد ما عجبتنى وما كانوا يرجعون اى شي في البيت يعنى الكتب ولا كنت اعرف شو ياخذون،،المهم تضايجه من المدرسه ومن عده مواقف صارت، اخر شي استقريت على مدرسه الشويفات لى في خليفه الحمد الله المنهج عاجبنى وعيالى مشين فيه ومدرسه اوكيه وان شاء الله يستمرون فيها لين ما يتخرجون وريلي وايد مستانس منها لان منهجهاا وايد قوووي ومقبوله من جامعات وايد في بريطانيا وامريكا وكندا واستراليا،وارجوا لى عندها اي استفسار انا حاضره،وانا حاليا عندى قريد 3وقريد2وكيجى 1 يعنى المراحل التاسيسه وارجو منكن الدعاء بالتوفيج لهم ولكم.
والسموحه منك*

----------


## فيونكا

اختي ام السنافي قصدج الشويفات في داخل ابوظبي شارع المطار ولا تقصدين مدرسة الراحة في خليفةأ و هي نفسها الشويفات

----------


## ام السنافي

> اختي ام السنافي قصدج الشويفات في داخل ابوظبي شارع المطار ولا تقصدين مدرسة الراحة في خليفةأ و هي نفسها الشويفات


لا اختى اقصد الشويفات الى في شارع المطار ،السنه فتحت لها فرع يديد في خليفه أ،ومدرسه الراحه غير.

----------


## فيونكا

ام السنافي مشكورة على توضيحج وعلى هذي المعلومة اليديدة علي لاني عن قريب راح انتقل من داخل ابوظبي و ابي مدرسة اتكون قوية في خارج بوظبي والله يوفق عيالج و عيالنا

----------


## eng_h

انا ادور مدرسة بعد لبنتي وفي دبي اتكون قريبة من منطقة البرشا
يا ريت اتفيدوني 
وجزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## الود....

السلام عليكم شدني الموضوع وحبيت أشاركم فيه...أنا من دبي وعيالي يدرسون في دبي الدوليه،بصراحه المدرسه ما عليها كلام سابقاااا بس ألحين دمار أنا أقصد المدرسه إلي عند القرهود.بس إلي في البرشا ممتازه ويمدحونها ومافيها أعداد طلاب وايد ودراستهم قويه بصراحه.

----------


## Ayooma

My Kids are in 
الأمريكيه الدولية بالشارقه (SAIS)

Dubai Branch

KG1 & KG2

Its an excellent School

----------


## 3freetah

الابلوات عندهم خبرة بعد 

والله يوفقكم جميع

----------


## واثقة الخطى

دبي للتربيه الحديث مول مب شي لادخلون عيالكم

----------


## راك ليدي

مدرسة الشويفات ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازه
اللي تبا مستقبل ولغه واهتمام واعتماد الطفل على النفس ادخل عيالها الشويفات عيالي فها من 8 سنين مالقيت افضل منها

----------


## فيونكا

اختي راك ليدي بغيت اسالج شو بالنسبة للاهتمام بالتربية الاسلامية و اللغة العربية واذا ممكن شو الاسعار و السموحة منج

----------


## الود....

فعلا دراسة الشويفات قويه...بس الطفل يتعب من الدراسه.بنات إختيه فيها بس والله تعبانات
مافي وقت للعب كله دراسه بس

----------


## twinckle

أنا اللي أعرفه أنه الشويفات وايد زينه بس اللي يتخرجون منها يكون مستواهم تعبان في العربي

----------


## مزيونة دبي

> مدرسة الشويفات ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازه
> اللي تبا مستقبل ولغه واهتمام واعتماد الطفل على النفس ادخل عيالها الشويفات عيالي فها من 8 سنين مالقيت افضل منها




انا ولدي في الشويفات kg1 ... ومحتاره اخليه يكمل والا لا ..!! بس حبيت اعرف شو مستواها في التربية الاسلامية ... !! لنهـ بصراحه عيال خواتي كبره بس يعرفون الايات الصغيرهـ ..وهم من مدارس غير .. 

ضميري يانبني ... اخاف يكبر ويتم مستواهـ ف الدين ضعيف ..



ياليت حد يرد عليه

----------


## وردة بوظبي

يا ليت حد يخبرنا عن اسعار مدرسة الشويفات الخاصه اللي فبوظبي خاصه KG2

----------


## Um Rashid

والله وايد سمعت عن الإبداع العلمي بس الصراحة اسعارهم ضو

----------


## أمل أحمد

واثقة الخطى انا ولدي في دبي الحديثة kg2 لين الحين اشوفهم اوكي بس ممكن توضحين لي اكثر ليش مب شي المدرسة بليييز خليني اتلاحقه قبل لا يضيع مستقبله

----------


## خيالة العنود

المدارس اللي في العين 
الشويفات
الظفرة 
العالمية 
الدولية

----------


## ام السنافي

> السلام عليكم..أنا خريجة الشويفات و كنت فيها من صف أول... اذا هدفكم تعليم قوي لعيالكم و مستقبل واعد فتوكلوا على الله..الدراسه متعبه بس عشان مصلحة عيالنا و خصوصا الحين صاير في تنافس مو طبيعي..نعم مستوى التربيه الاسلاميه جدا واطي بس الحمد الله الوالده ما كانت اتخلينا ..الحمد الله جو البيت كان يساعد..العربي القواعد ضعيف شوي بس الادب مستواه عالي..أنا بعدني ما تزوجت بس ان شاء الله اذا ربي كتبلي اتزوج ويبت عيال بحطهم في الشويفات مع بعض التحفظ في البيت..ان شاء الله اكون افدتكم..ادعولي بالزوج الصالح


وعليكم السلام
ونعم التربيه والاخلاق اخت فاطمه والله من شفت ردج وانج خريجه الشوويفات،فرحتى قلبي لانى دووم امدحها وجربت وايد مدراس بس لقيت الشويفات منهجهم قوى ودراستهم فنانه،عن العربي والدين عن نفسي انا اراجع للعيالي في البيت،والصيف اوديهم تحفيظ القران والحمد الله مستواهم زين.ربي يفرح قلبج،ويرزقج الريل الصالح يارب:1 (57): .
ومشكوره .
اختج ام السنافي

----------


## ام السنافي

أسعار الشويفات:
كيجى 1=14,400
كيجى 2=15,000
قريد 1=15,900
قريد2=16,200
قريد 3=16,500
قريد 4=17,100
قريد 5=17,700
قريد 6=18,600
للاخوات لى يبن اسعار الشويفات,بس والله مب خساره في عيالنا،واتمنى لكن التوفيج.

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

خواتي اشكركم جميع على المشاركه مع انه الموضوع مو لي
بس والله جذي انتوا خلاص خليتوا اتاكد اكثر و اتوكل على الله انا و ابو العيال و نوديهم الشويفات ان شاءالله. و نفس ما قالت اختي ام السنافي نوديهم مراكز تحفيظ للقرآن و الشي هذا ما يتعارض مع الدراسه بالعكس يقولون سبحان الله انه القراآن حفظه يفتح الدارك و يساعد على المذاكره. و شاكره للجميع.

----------


## فيونكا

DR.FATMA الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح و الذرية الصالحة عاجلا ان شا الله
ام السنافي الله يعطيج العافية و يوفق عيالج في حب الله و العلم ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## واثقة الخطى

> واثقة الخطى انا ولدي في دبي الحديثة kg2 لين الحين اشوفهم اوكي بس ممكن توضحين لي اكثر ليش مب شي المدرسة بليييز خليني اتلاحقه قبل لا يضيع مستقبله


حبيبتي انا عيال ختيه واحد كي جي 2 والثاني سادس 
اللي في سادس عاد درجاته ف التسعينات لكن اقبضي الكتاب واسالي سوال مابيعرف يجاوبج يعني بس يعطونهم الدرجات جي فري والغش عادي عندهم 
واللي ف كي حي 2 احنا قارنا باللي مثله وهو ف الخليج يرمس انجليزي احسن عن ولدنا ما اقولج انه ما يرمس انجليزي لكنمب هاي الطلاقه للي يرمس ابها الولد اللي ف الخليج:22 (22):

----------


## أمل أحمد

مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير على التوضيح

----------


## شموع 03

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لمدرسة الربيع في ابوظبي محد قال رايه فيها لاني انا بعد وايد محتاره وين احط بنتي للسنة الجاية .

----------


## um.meera

مرحبا خواتي 

انا السنه اليايه بدخل بنتي مردرسة خاصة بس ما عرف وين ادخلها انا من هل بوظبي بس ساكنه في العين المشكله ما عرف مدارس العين كيف مستواهم ؟؟ والمصيبه الاكبر اهل زروجي اعيالهم في مدارس خاصة بس ما شوف الانجلش عندهم اوكي 

اللي من العين الساعدني 

والسموحه

----------


## كروش

انا عندي بنتين الااولى في KG2 وثانيا على سنه الياية دخلها حط بني في انشئ الصالح ما قولكم انها مب زينة اهتمامهم الكبير بالغة العربية وتربية الاسلامية اكثر اما اللغة الانجليزية ما بشي وانا جذية ابا اغيرها ومحتارة وين احطهن الامارات الوطنية او المدار احد يساعدني يقولي اي وحدة احسن لاني محتارة

----------


## ام السنافي

السلام عليكم 
انا الصراحه هلي من العين وعيال اخوانى كلهم في مدرسه ليوا وماشاء الله عليهم مستواهم زين واثنين متخرجين منها ودشوا التقنيه...
والسموحه منكن

----------


## ام الأسد

وانابعد ادور مدرسة خاصة بمدينة كلباء ونصحوني بمدرسة الأنجليزية ومحتارة شو اختار

----------


## حروف الحب

انترناشيونال كوميونيتي سكول ... انجليزيتهم صراااحة توووب ... واحد من هلنا دخل فيها بس
سنة وحدة KG1 و الحين ماشاء الله هوه في صف ثاني و في مدرسة عادية بس الأكسنت
عنده فظيييييع جنه واحد انجليزي ...

----------


## ام خالد وشمسة

ممكن حد يفيدنا عن مدرسة الربيع ومدرسة الورود في بوظبي الله يجزاكن خير

----------


## مرت سعيد

ممكن حد يفيدنا بمدارس دبي

----------


## ام السنافي

> ممكن حد يفيدنا عن مدرسة الربيع ومدرسة الورود في بوظبي الله يجزاكن خير


هلا ختيه
الى اعرفه ان مدرسه الربيع احسن عن الورود ،الورود من قبل كانت زينه بس الحين تغيرت مديرتها وما يمدحونها يعنى تسيب فيها وايد،وانا زرت الربيع وشفت الاداره زينه ومهتمين.
والسموحه منج

----------


## ام خالد وشمسة

> هلا ختيه
> الى اعرفه ان مدرسه الربيع احسن عن الورود ،الورود من قبل كانت زينه بس الحين تغيرت مديرتها وما يمدحونها يعنى تسيب فيها وايد،وانا زرت الربيع وشفت الاداره زينه ومهتمين.
> والسموحه منج


مرحبا ختيه ام السنافي
يعني تنصحيني ادخل ولدي في مدرسة الربيع
بصراحة انا اول سنة اتعامل مع المدرسة وهذي التجربة الآولى
ولدي السنة الدراسية القادمة بيكون KG1 اتمنى حد يفيدني بعد خصوصا اللي مجربين

----------


## واثقة الخطى

دبي مالكم الا الخليج ولا دبي الوطنيه

----------


## أم شماء

> السلام عليكم شدني الموضوع وحبيت أشاركم فيه...أنا من دبي وعيالي يدرسون في دبي الدوليه،بصراحه المدرسه ما عليها كلام سابقاااا بس ألحين دمار أنا أقصد المدرسه إلي عند القرهود..


أختي ممكن أعرف ليش الدولية اللحين دمار؟؟
بصراحة بناتي فيها وما أشوف عليهم شيء
وحدة في Kg1 ووحدة في Gr1 ياريت توضحين لأن هاي أول سنة لبناتي فيها قبل كانوا في مدرسة ثانية وعقب نقلتهم لدبي الدولية..بس للأمانة أشوف كل الآمور زينة
وكلامج خوفني يمكن في شيء أنا غافلة عنه ..أتريا ردج..

----------


## oOإماراتيةOo

بنات حد يعرف شي عن *مدرسة الاتحاد الوطنيه* ف بوظبي

لاني ناويه ادخل ولدي فيها السنه اليايه 

انا زرتها من جم يووم وعيبتني واااايد فيها تعليم كمبيوتر ل kg1 والسباحه وويركزون على تحفيظهم السور القصيره هذا من كلامهم بس ابي حد مجربها او سمع عنها

----------


## ام خالد وشمسة

> بنات حد يعرف شي عن *مدرسة الاتحاد الوطنيه* ف بوظبي
> 
> لاني ناويه ادخل ولدي فيها السنه اليايه 
> 
> انا زرتها من جم يووم وعيبتني واااايد فيها تعليم كمبيوتر ل kg1 والسباحه وويركزون على تحفيظهم السور القصيره هذا من كلامهم بس ابي حد مجربها او سمع عنها


مرحبا اختي اذا تقصدين الاتحاد الوطنية اللي في مدينة خليفة أ عيال ربيعتى فيها وايد تمدحهم وتقول مهتمين في العيال وايد ونصحتني احط ولدى فيها بس انا مشكلتي انها بعيدة عن سكني

----------


## oOإماراتيةOo

هيه نعم الي بخليفه أ 

الحمدلله ريحتيني

انتي وين ساكنه لان باصاتهم تروح بوظبي بعد 
على حسب علمي

----------


## Baith

سلام عليكم خواتي انا عندي بنت الحين في الحضانه بس ناويه اوديه مدرسة abc في ابوظبي الله يخليكم إللي عنده فكره عنها يعطينا خبر 


مشكورررررين مقدما

----------


## فيونكا

مدرسة الاتحاد الوطنية صح انا بعد سمعت يمدحونها بس شو اسعارهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يا ليت الي عندها معلومات اتخبرنا

----------


## ام خالد وشمسة

> مدرسة الاتحاد الوطنية صح انا بعد سمعت يمدحونها بس شو اسعارهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يا ليت الي عندها معلومات اتخبرنا


حبييبتي اسعارهم تبتدي من 14.000 حق الKG




> هيه نعم الي بخليفه أ 
> 
> الحمدلله ريحتيني
> 
> انتي وين ساكنه لان باصاتهم تروح بوظبي بعد 
> على حسب علمي


الغالية انا ساكنة في بوظبي على الكورنيش واحس المكان وايد بعيد على الولد

----------


## دلووعة البدو

*تسلمين الغاليه ع هالمشاركه الممميزه 

وربي يعطييج العافيه والصحه

ولاتحرمينا من يديدج الغلا

اختج فالله 

دلووعة البدو ^ــ^*

----------


## miss-bentuae

خواتي احد عنده معلومه اتفيدني عن مدرسه اوبوظبي انترناشونال ((الدوليه))
وانا سمعت ايجابيات وايد ..بس اريد اعرف شو سلبياتهاا ؟؟وين مكانها واسعارهاا...
ومشكوره كل من راح تساعدني

----------


## العذبــــــــــــــــي

خواتي انا عيالي كانوا في الشويفات من ثلاث سنين الحين هم ماشاءالله في الصف العاشر والتاسع والثاني 
بصرااااااااااااااااااااااااحة تأسيس الشويفات في الإنجليزي ماعلية كلام والماث بس العربي والتربيه الإسلامية ضعيف جدا جدا اضطريت وطلعتهم منها بعد ماحسيت ان تصرفات البنات اللي وياهم في الكلاس غير طبيعية وطبعا في بعض الطلاب ماشاءالله خبرة في المسائل الأخلاقية !!!!!!!!!!!السيئة
وعيالي من النوع اللي يصارح ويخبروني بكل شي بصراحة سمعت عن مدرسة الإتحاد الخاصة هيه توها فاتحة فبوظبي بس في دبي هاي المدرسة فاتحة من زمااااااااااااان وهي ملك الدكتور عيسى السويدي وطبعا الدكتور عيسى الله يبارك فيه غني عن التعريف!!!
كانت فكرته انشاء المدارس النموذجية يوم كان مدير منطقة ابوظبي التعليمية
ومدرسة الإتحاد فيها برنامج صباحي للصغار لقراءة القرآن ووقت الصلاة الطلاب يعطونهم وقت للصلاة
وخواتي سمعت بعد عن أكادمية زايد الخاصة يمدحونها احتمال انقل بنتي فيها
وبعد مدرسة الشهب الخاصة يخبروني بنات في جامعة زايد ان طالبات مدرسة الشهب انجليزيتهم وايد قويه بصراحة عورتنا روسنا من هاي المدارس وخصوصا عقب الخبر اللي قريته في جريدة الإمارات اليوم عن التحرشات اللي تصير في المدارس الخاصة والحكومية:1 (19): :1 (19): :1 (19):

----------


## ام السنافي

ختيه العذبي:
حبيت اسأل عليج في اي شويفات الى في خليفه والا الى في بوظبي؟؟؟؟؟
والله يعينا على المدارس الخاصه.

----------


## Baith

معقوله مافي رد من يومين ياجماعي ردوا علي من يعرف عن مدرسة abc اللي في ابوظبي بدأ وقت تسجيل المدارس ابي نصيحتكم

----------


## العذبــــــــــــــــي

> معقوله مافي رد من يومين ياجماعي ردوا علي من يعرف عن مدرسة abc اللي في ابوظبي بدأ وقت تسجيل المدارس ابي نصيحتكم


تعيييييييييييييييييييسة ماانصحج فيها سيري طالعي مبناهم ومناهجهم

----------


## العذبــــــــــــــــي

> ختيه العذبي:
> حبيت اسأل عليج في اي شويفات الى في خليفه والا الى في بوظبي؟؟؟؟؟
> والله يعينا على المدارس الخاصه.


اللي في بوظبي شارع المطار

----------


## العذبــــــــــــــــي

> خواتي احد عنده معلومه اتفيدني عن مدرسه اوبوظبي انترناشونال ((الدوليه))
> وانا سمعت ايجابيات وايد ..بس اريد اعرف شو سلبياتهاا ؟؟وين مكانها واسعارهاا...
> ومشكوره كل من راح تساعدني


المدرسة توها فاتحة يعني مو من فترة طويلة عشان اقدر افيدج 
بس المدرسة قوية منهاجها بريطاني يعني تبا واحد ورا عيالة على طول *ادرس ادرس حل الواجب حل الواجب استوي سوسة كتب استوي سوسة كتب* بس مبناها فيلا وهي في المشرف الباركنات خطيرة الواحد يخاف على عياله بصراحة
ايجابياتها وايد بس ماتخلا المدرسة من السلبيات انتي مري عليها وشوفيها كل ام ادرى بمصلحة عيالها ولا شورايج؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Baith

والله زين قلت لي باروح اشوفها عيل وين تنصحوني اوديها لان بنتي هذي اصغير عيالي وماابي اوديها مكان اتوهق فيه وينكسر خاطري عليها وايد فديت روحها

----------


## umroda

مرحبا خواتي مرة ثانية أنا هالكورس مدخلة بنتي كي جي 2 مدرسة عادية ما تهتم بالانجليزي وايد وحاولت أطلعها الفصلا الثاني ما شي شواغر بس السنة الياية من كثر ما تمدحون الشويفات بوديها هناك لكن أنا أخاف عليها إنها ما تفهم شئ لأن أكيد بيكونوا معاها بالكلاس أطفال درسوا إنجليزي وكل شئ بيكون سهل عليهم عكس بنتي بتلاقي صعوبة شوي ..
شو شوركم علي أوديها السنة الياية مدرسة منهجها إنجليزي أو إني أوديها مدرسة خاصة يكون فيها الانجليزي مكثف أحس إنها بتتلعوز لأنها يوم بتدخل المدرسة بيكون عمرها خمس سنوات ونص يعني صغيرة بعدها ياليت تفيدوني اللي ودت عيالها بس من صف أول مدرسة إنجليزية هل لاقت صعوبة بالتدريس وحل الواجبات معاها أو أن كان كل الدور يقتصر على المعلمات داخل المدرسة
أرجو إنكم تقرون وتردوا علي

----------


## زكية الذكية

هممم انا ولدي بيدخل الروضه .. وسألت .. وقالولي .. 

روضه الهدايا اوكي .. 
مدرسه البطين اوكي وعندهم لين الصف السادس للأولاد .. 

وآخر شي قالولي عن روضه الفيحا .. 
ومدحولي اياها من كل الجوانب .. 

حد جربها ؟

----------


## أم التوووت

> السلام عليكم 
> أختي طيبة انصحج بالابداع العلمي من بين المدارس اللي ذكرتيهم
> لاني انا بعد سمعت عن هالمدرسة


لا يكون تقصدون اللي في خليفه 

كنت حاطه ولدي فيها احسها مب شي مادري وايد إهمال

----------


## أم التوووت

> أنا اللي أعرفه أنه الشويفات وايد زينه بس اللي يتخرجون منها يكون مستواهم تعبان في العربي


العربي والتربيه الاسلاميه ضعيفه

----------


## أم التوووت

> مرحبا خواتي 
> 
> انا السنه اليايه بدخل بنتي مردرسة خاصة بس ما عرف وين ادخلها انا من هل بوظبي بس ساكنه في العين المشكله ما عرف مدارس العين كيف مستواهم ؟؟ والمصيبه الاكبر اهل زروجي اعيالهم في مدارس خاصة بس ما شوف الانجلش عندهم اوكي 
> 
> اللي من العين الساعدني 
> 
> والسموحه


انصحج والنصيحه لله 

من احسن المدارس التأسيسه فالعين

مدرسة محمد بن خالد للاجيال ومدرسة النشء الصالح

وانتي سألي بعد واستخيري

انا كنت حاطه ولدي في محمد بن خالد كيجي1 وكيجي 2 صراحه من اروع المدارس فالدوله

----------


## أم التوووت

> انا عندي بنتين الااولى في KG2 وثانيا على سنه الياية دخلها حط بني في انشئ الصالح ما قولكم انها مب زينة اهتمامهم الكبير بالغة العربية وتربية الاسلامية اكثر اما اللغة الانجليزية ما بشي وانا جذية ابا اغيرها ومحتارة وين احطهن الامارات الوطنية او المدار احد يساعدني يقولي اي وحدة احسن لاني محتارة


متى فتحوا الامارات الوطنيه فالعين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ نفس اللي عندنا في مصفح ؟؟

----------


## أم التوووت

> السلام عليكم 
> انا الصراحه هلي من العين وعيال اخوانى كلهم في مدرسه ليوا وماشاء الله عليهم مستواهم زين واثنين متخرجين منها ودشوا التقنيه...
> والسموحه منكن


مدرسة ليوا قديييمه ومن احسن المدرس فعلا فالعين

----------


## أم التوووت

> مرحبا ختيه ام السنافي
> يعني تنصحيني ادخل ولدي في مدرسة الربيع
> بصراحة انا اول سنة اتعامل مع المدرسة وهذي التجربة الآولى
> ولدي السنة الدراسية القادمة بيكون KG1 اتمنى حد يفيدني بعد خصوصا اللي مجربين


اختي إذا انتي برا بوظبي انصحج بمدرسة الاماراتالوطنيه ماعليها كلام ولدي الصغير فيها

إهتمام باللغه وإهتمام بالدين وهذا شي مهم عندي 
ولدي هذي ثالث سنه له كيجي2 دخلته من الحضانه وكيجي 1 و 2 وماشاء الله عليه الحين يكتب ويقرا وبإذن الله بدخل بنتي السنه اليايه فيها

----------


## راعية الورد

انا اسمع مديييييح عن مدرسه الظفره فالعين...وحد يقولي التربيه الاسلاميه والعربي مب شي عندهم.........ومدرسه الشويفات نفس الشي.....زاما ليوا من اول اسمع عنها نفس الرمسه.......


وانا اهم شي عندي التربيه الاسلاميه والعربي وطبعا الانجليزي


ومحتاره وين اسجل ولدي..
ا\ا ممكن حد يفيدني عن احسن المدارس الخاصه فالعين...

وتسلمووولي

----------


## راعية الورد

انا اسمع مديييييح عن مدرسه الظفره فالعين...وحد يقولي التربيه الاسلاميه والعربي مب شي عندهم.........ومدرسه الشويفات نفس الشي.....زاما ليوا من اول اسمع عنها نفس الرمسه.......


وانا اهم شي عندي التربيه الاسلاميه والعربي وطبعا الانجليزي


ومحتاره وين اسجل ولدي..
ممكن حد يفيدني عن احسن المدارس الخاصه فالعين...

وتسلمووولي

----------


## umm sultan

بنات حد سمع عن مدرسة الإبداع في خليفة أ أو ب ما أذكر ... أو حد من أهلكم فيها.

----------


## أم التوووت

> بنات حد سمع عن مدرسة الإبداع في خليفة أ أو ب ما أذكر ... أو حد من أهلكم فيها.


ولدي العود فيها صف خامس

ماقدر امدحها ولا اقدر اذمها ما عرف شقولج زينه ومب زينه 
بس فيها إهمال شوي 
وبنقل ولدي السنه اليايه بس مادري وين الحين ادور 

والاخت اللي طرت مدرسة الاتحاد ممكن تقوليلنا تفاصيل عنها وين مكانه وهل هي فرع من مدرستهم فدبي ولا مالها علاقه

----------


## هند الشامسي

يا أمهات نصيحة ...(( الرجاء صرف النظر عن المدرسة الأمريكية في الشارجة)) الصراحة خرطي ...إهمال+ تسيب+ ماديين بشكل بحت يعني الاستاذ حزة الكلاس ما يشرح عدل عشان يطر الطالب ياخذ دروس خصوصية مع نفس الاستاذ بعد الدوام و طبعاً المدرسة تكد ذهب من ورا الطلاب و الطالب الي ينزل مستواه أو بالاحرى اينزلوله مستواه عشان يدفع بيزات زيادة و ايسجل في كلاسات التقوية الي تنظمها المدرسة بعد الدوام الرسمي....و معلومة ثانية كل شوي ايرد الطالب ايوقل ما يابولنا استاذ لهاي المادة بعدهم و هم جد بادين من 5 شهور...........أسميه مصخرة........

----------


## شمعدانة

مدرسة الاتحاد مدرسة زينة من ناحية الدين عندهم حصة تلاوة اسبوعياً والهدف منها حفظ جزء كل سنة واللغة الانجليزية ممتازة, لاول سنة خبرة معاهم والمدرسة جديدة السنة فاتحينها 
والمدرسة فرع لمدسة الاتحاد في دبي والعين بعد ,وياريت الي يعرف عنها في دبي او العين يخبرنا

----------


## شمعدانة

موقع مدرسة الاتحاد 
http://www.alittihad-ad.com/ittihad%20sch.htm
رقم التلفون في الموقع خطء 025562666

----------


## أم التوووت

> موقع مدرسة الاتحاد 
> http://www.alittihad-ad.com/ittihad%20sch.htm
> رقم التلفون في الموقع خطء 025562666


يزااااج الله الف خير ماقصرتي

----------


## Farouha

انا للاسف ما عندي ولاد في المدارس

لكن في العائلة بنت عمة بنتي تدرس في مدرسة الاتحاد في دبي

و اولاد عمها يدرسون في الشويفات 


اللي الاحظه انه مستواهم اعلى من مستوى بنت عمهم 

يعني الشويفات منهجها قوي و اسلوبهم رهيب غير عن مدرسة الاتحاد 

هذا اللي بلاحظه انا من المستويات اللي عندنا في البيت 

و ان شاء الله يوم تصير اميرة في مستوى المدارس اكيد راح احتاج خبرتكم

----------


## أم التوووت

والله ماسويت كاني ماني دقيت على مدرسة الاتحاد واستفسرت وبسيرلهم زياره إن شاء الله هاليومين اشوف المدرسه وبستخير الله 

بس احس من البدايه ارتحت لهم مادري ليش
الله يسوي اللي فيه الخير

----------


## أم عفراء

السلام عليكم أخواتي
محد عندها فكره عن مدرسة الرساله الخاصه في الشارجه سمعت وايد ناس يمدحونها ومنهجها بريطاني وبيئتها اسلاميه ومستوى التعليم وايد زين عندهم, ياليت تفيدونا؟

----------


## umroda

ياليت بس أي وحدة تعرف مدارس بري كي جي 1 تقولي وأبى أسألكم عن حضانة فيرست ستب هل هي أوكيه حق اليهال وإلا البسمة هذا للي ساكنيت بأبوظبي..

----------


## أحلى أم

خواتي انا حبيت انصحكم..
الكل يظن ان الشويفات ممتازة وهي فعلا ممتازة في اللغه ولكن!!! اين الامتياز في الدين .. خواتي انا عشت مع عيال كلهم يدرسون في الشويفات بوظبي بلابل في الانجليزي لكن للاسف وازع ديني معدوم ؟؟ حتى لدرجة يظنون ان المسيحي بيدخل الجنه.. وعيب الشويفات الاكبر الاختلاط لين الثانوي .. وتخيلي شو ممكن يادي الاختلاط .. انا شفت بنفسي اثار هذا الاختلاط من قصص غرام حتى يؤدي لعمل الفاحشه والعياذ بالله.. والله كلامي حقيقي.. بصراحه ولد وبنت في نفس الصف وسن مراهقة شو ممكن يصير بعد مايطلعون من المدرسه؟؟ في المدرسه في رقابه مشددة كيمرات بعد!! خواتي ربنا ما بيسألنا شو لغة عيالنا بيسألنا عن دينهم شو صار فيه عن ايمانهم وكلنا مسؤلين عن الرعيه.. احرصن على المدرسه الي يكون الدين فيها اساس ثم الانجليزي.. والله العظيم ان بتعانون يوم بيكبرون وبيصيرون مراهقين.. 

عندي ولدي عمرة ثلاث سنين وانا من بوظبي حابه اسال عن مدرسة الابداع العلمي هي فبوظبي ؟ وشو مستواها؟؟ مدحولي مدرسة البطين العلميه؟؟ لكن عيبها لين صف 3 اولاد لو سمحتوا الي تقدر تساعدني تراسلني عالخاص ..سامحوني..

----------


## أحلى أم

*خواتي اجعلن صلاة الاستخارة اساس قبل اتخاذ اي قرار مهم منهم قرار المدارس*

----------


## همسة بنفسجية

> خواتي انا حبيت انصحكم..
> الكل يظن ان الشويفات ممتازة وهي فعلا ممتازة في اللغه ولكن!!! اين الامتياز في الدين .. خواتي انا عشت مع عيال كلهم يدرسون في الشويفات بوظبي بلابل في الانجليزي لكن للاسف وازع ديني معدوم ؟؟ حتى لدرجة يظنون ان المسيحي بيدخل الجنه.. وعيب الشويفات الاكبر الاختلاط لين الثانوي .. وتخيلي شو ممكن يادي الاختلاط .. انا شفت بنفسي اثار هذا الاختلاط من قصص غرام حتى يؤدي لعمل الفاحشه والعياذ بالله.. والله كلامي حقيقي.. بصراحه ولد وبنت في نفس الصف وسن مراهقة شو ممكن يصير بعد مايطلعون من المدرسه؟؟ في المدرسه في رقابه مشددة كيمرات بعد!! خواتي ربنا ما بيسألنا شو لغة عيالنا بيسألنا عن دينهم شو صار فيه عن ايمانهم وكلنا مسؤلين عن الرعيه.. احرصن على المدرسه الي يكون الدين فيها اساس ثم الانجليزي.. والله العظيم ان بتعانون يوم بيكبرون وبيصيرون مراهقين.. 
> 
> عندي ولدي عمرة ثلاث سنين وانا من بوظبي حابه اسال عن مدرسة الابداع العلمي هي فبوظبي ؟ وشو مستواها؟؟ مدحولي مدرسة البطين العلميه؟؟ لكن عيبها لين صف 3 اولاد لو سمحتوا الي تقدر تساعدني تراسلني عالخاص ..سامحوني..


جزاج الله الف خير.......ويابخت من جمع الدنيا والاخرة...علوم واخلاق ووازع ديني بس وين..
ياأمهات انا بنقل عيالي من النهضة الوطنية في بوظبي صراحة للحين عاجبيني عندي عيالي فيها بgrade1 و kg1 لكن لظروف النقل اشوف ان الامارات الوطنية الاقرب والافضل وبعدني بستفسر فياليت تفيدوني.............اما الشويفات فصارفة النظر نهائيا عنها ...واللغة بس مب كل شي...:1 (48): ...
وماتعرفون المدارس الاجنبية والغزو الفكري اللي فيها.:1 (36): .........

----------


## أم التوووت

> جزاج الله الف خير.......ويابخت من جمع الدنيا والاخرة...علوم واخلاق ووازع ديني بس وين..
> ياأمهات انا بنقل عيالي من النهضة الوطنية في بوظبي صراحة للحين عاجبيني عندي عيالي فيها بgrade1 و kg1 لكن لظروف النقل اشوف ان الامارات الوطنية الاقرب والافضل وبعدني بستفسر فياليت تفيدوني.............اما الشويفات فصارفة النظر نهائيا عنها ...واللغة بس مب كل شي...:1 (48): ...
> وماتعرفون المدارس الاجنبية والغزو الفكري اللي فيها.:1 (36): .........


الامارات الوطنيه توكلي على الله 

إهتمام باللغه وبالدين الحمدلله 
كل المراحل مفصوله عن بعض 
من رابع يفصلون البنات عن العيال 
مدرسات ومدرسين اكفاء

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

سلام عليكم يا بنات الخير
بغيت اعرف. بدا تسجيل العيال حق المدارس ولا بعد؟ قصدي لمرحلة كي جي 1, لأنه صارلي فتره قاعده بالكويت و ما ادري عن الامارات و ابي ارجع علشان اسجل ولدي عطوني خبر الله يعافيكم..

----------


## أم التوووت

حسب علمي التسجيل يبد شهر 3 وحد شهر 4

----------


## أحلى أم

خواتي حد عندة معلومة عن مدرسة بدر الكبرى الخاصه او مدرسة الابداع العلميه في ابوظبي

----------


## ام السنافي

> سلام عليكم يا بنات الخير
> بغيت اعرف. بدا تسجيل العيال حق المدارس ولا بعد؟ قصدي لمرحلة كي جي 1, لأنه صارلي فتره قاعده بالكويت و ما ادري عن الامارات و ابي ارجع علشان اسجل ولدي عطوني خبر الله يعافيكم..


هلا اخت طيبه....انتى خبرينى اى مدرسه وانا بتصل فيها اتخبرهم واردلج خبر؟

----------


## اناناسة

انا حبيبتي مرتاحة مع المدارس النموذجية الحكومية و لله الحمد 

و ارتحت للابداع العلمي في الشارجة بالنسبة للروضة 

و لا تنسين حبيبتي كل المدارس لها حسناتها و سيئاتها حتى النموذجية

----------


## reem82

شي مكان حقي انا بعد بنتقل بوظبي وابى ادخل بنتي كيجي1 وكنت مفكره في الورود ومامدحتوها
والنهضه حيرتوني فيها
يعني انا ابى مدرسه مهتمه في الانجليزي والدين والعربي ابى من كل النواحي مب مثل الشويفات لا
ابى وحده ممتازه......
واذا حد يعرف عن مدارس نموذجيه زينه في بوظبي يقولي...

اما بالنسبه لدبي..........انا انصحكم بجميرا النموذجيه التطويريه بصراحه ممتازه للكيجي وانا للاسف تندمت اني ماحطيت بنتي بس مكتوب...انا حاليا حاطتنها في الحصن المدرسه زينه ويهتمون في الدين من ادعيه وقران وعربي وانجليزي يعي مدرسه شامله كل شي..ولني حاطه بنتي صغيره فمابحكم عليها احكم على بنتي لانها نسايه وماتحفظ الحروف بس في القران الحمدلله وايد زينه...

واسفه على الاطاله بس حبيت افيدكم

----------


## ورق عنب

> ياريت اتفيدوني بالنسبة لمدارس الشارجة ؟ وين الاحسن من ناحية الانجليزي محادثة ودراسة ؟
> التربية الاسلامية ؟ العربية ؟ الكمبيوتر ؟
> 
> وللعلم بنتنا في مدرسة الشارجة الخاصة الصف الثاني واول مرة لها ..اللي صوب فاين فير .. وانا ودي اغير المدرسة لان ما اشوف الانجليزي اوكي .. مادري عاااد اذا بيغيرون طريقتهم لمادة الانجليزي بعد الصف الثالث ؟ بالذات المحادثة ؟SPEAKING
> 
> ارجو انكم اتفيدوني اللي عيالهم في الصف الخامس والسادس شو وياهم الانجليزي في هذي المدرسة ؟
> ولا تنصحوني بمدرسة ثانية خاصة مجربينها واوكي ما فيها مشاكل وسلبيات ؟ وفي ناس يقولون مدرسة الوردية اوكي من ناحية الانجليزي وكل شي .. بس ابغي رايكم ومشورتكم غالياتي .. 
> 
> اتريا الرد عزيزاتي وبارك الله فيكم والسموحة عالمطولة :22 (26):




الغالية انا حاطة اعيالي في مدرسة فكتوريا الانجليزية وهي فيها من kgالى الثانوية .. وهي فرع لمدرسة فكتوريا في بريطانيا .. كل المدرسات بريطانيات مش هنديات وعندهم جواز بريطاني .. لان اغلب المدارس يقولون عندنا المدرسات بريطانيات .. ويوم اتسيرين تكتشفين انهم هنديات .. يعني يعلمونهم انجليزي بالكنة الهندية .. بس هاي المدرسة نظامها بريطاني عدل .. كل شي مرتب .. في متابعة على العيال بشكل مكثف .. طريقتهم حلوة في التعليم .. ما يضغطون على اليهال وايد مثل الشويفات .. بس في نفس الوقت يتعلمون.. والحمد الله حتى في الاجازة يعيالي يسئلون متى بنسير المدرسة .. والصبح قبلي في السيارة .. يشجعونهم على القرآءة .. كل اسبوع عندهم حصة مكتبه وكمبيوتر .. وكل اثنين عندهم سباحة .. واغلب اللي فيها اجانب انجليز .. ما فيها امواطنين .. يمكن كل صف ولدين مواطنين بس .. فعيالنا يظطرون يتكلمون معاهم بلغتهم .. اذا عندج اي استفتار انا حاضرة من خلال تجربتي..

----------


## Baith

انا والله بنتي بعد في مدرسة خديجة الكبري بس صف الرابع السنوات اللي قبل كنت احس مستواهم مو لين هناك بس السنه لاحظت حتي بنتي مستواها وايد ارتفع ماادري بس انا ابي اعرف بالنسبه للكيجي 1 عند بنت بحطها انشاء الله السنه اليايه

في حد الحين حاط عياله في مدرسة رياض الصالحين لان عيالي يوم كانوا صغار كانوا فيها كنت مرتاحه معاهم بس ماادي الحين لاني ابي ادخل بنتي الصغيره فيدوني الله يخليكم

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

ما تقصرين والله اختي ام السنافي
بغيتج تسئلين في الشويفات و الابداع العلمي اللي بالشارقه. و اكون شاكره لج يا اختي

----------


## reem82

وين تفاعلكم يالله فيدونا في مدارس بوظبي

----------


## Baith

شدراني ماشاوف حد 
دايم محد يرد في اي شئ من ابوظبي انا هذي ثاني مره اسال

----------


## reem82

يالله نترياكم بتم ارفع الموضوع لين ماتجوبون شورايكم
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
وانتي تمي ويايه على الخط

----------


## Bint Zayed

> مرحبا خواتي 
> 
> انا السنه اليايه بدخل بنتي مردرسة خاصة بس ما عرف وين ادخلها انا من هل بوظبي بس ساكنه في العين المشكله ما عرف مدارس العين كيف مستواهم ؟؟ والمصيبه الاكبر اهل زروجي اعيالهم في مدارس خاصة بس ما شوف الانجلش عندهم اوكي 
> 
> اللي من العين الساعدني 
> 
> والسموحه


عندج مدرسة النشء الصالح .. 

منهاج امريكي + منهاج الوزارة

التربية الاسلامية والعربي اهم شي عندهم .. في حصص خاصة للتحفيظ (قرآن وحديث)

والانجليزي توب عندهم .. 

بالتوفيق

----------


## Bint Zayed

> انا اسمع مديييييح عن مدرسه الظفره فالعين...وحد يقولي التربيه الاسلاميه والعربي مب شي عندهم.........ومدرسه الشويفات نفس الشي.....زاما ليوا من اول اسمع عنها نفس الرمسه.......
> 
> 
> وانا اهم شي عندي التربيه الاسلاميه والعربي وطبعا الانجليزي
> 
> 
> ومحتاره وين اسجل ولدي..
> ممكن حد يفيدني عن احسن المدارس الخاصه فالعين...
> 
> وتسلمووولي



انصحج بمدرسة النشء الصالح ..

----------


## فن راقي

لو سمحتن خواااتي هل العين وأمهات العين بشو تنصحوني لاني هذي السنه ولدي بيدخل kg1 وما أعرف وين أدخله ..

فشو تنصحني لأازم تكون أولا تهتم بتدريس الأطفال أمور الدين مثل الصلاة وحفظ القرأن ثانيا يكون التدريس لمادة الإنجليزي ممتازة ..

فلي عندها دراااية بالموضوع أتخبرنا الله لا يهينها..

ناس خبروني عن ليو والشويفات بس من كلام البعض ما حبيتهن ..
ومشكورات

----------


## راعية الورد

انا قررت اسجل ولدي في مدرسه ليوا الخاصه فالعين...صراحه قارنت بين كل المدارس ولقيت
ان ليوا وايد ممتازة من الناحيه الدينيه والانجليزيه...
غير ايام الاسبووع عندهم يوم السبت اهو يوم لحفظ القرآن واحكام التجويد والتلاوه
يعني في يوم اجازه..طبعا لكل المراحل..من 9 لين12 الظهر..
وايام السباحه..
واذا في حد يعرف عنها يفيدني الله يجزيكم خير..
والتسجيل في ليوا بدا..

----------


## reem82

ماشاء الله ياراعية الورد ودي بمدرسه جي في بوظبي......
هابنااااااااااااااااااااااات شو عن مدرسة النهضه والنموذجيه خبروني؟

----------


## Bint Zayed

> لو سمحتن خواااتي هل العين وأمهات العين بشو تنصحوني لاني هذي السنه ولدي بيدخل kg1 وما أعرف وين أدخله ..
> 
> فشو تنصحني لأازم تكون أولا تهتم بتدريس الأطفال أمور الدين مثل الصلاة وحفظ القرأن ثانيا يكون التدريس لمادة الإنجليزي ممتازة ..
> 
> فلي عندها دراااية بالموضوع أتخبرنا الله لا يهينها..
> 
> ناس خبروني عن ليو والشويفات بس من كلام البعض ما حبيتهن ..
> ومشكورات


عندج مدرسة النشء الصالح .. 

تحفيظ جزء عم من الروضة .. 

والمنهج امريكي ..

----------


## Baith

إلا بنات بوظبي ماادري وينهم

----------


## reem82

يالله بنااااااااااااااات وينكم اول الموضوع تحمستوا واحين لا

----------


## Pearl

انا دخلت ولدي مدرسة abc ي ابوظبي وهو kg1
هما احسهم اوكي بس انا نفسي انقله في مدرسة اكبر وتكون لي حد ال ig لان المدرسة لحد grade6بس 
افكر في النهضه او البريتيش سكول (الخبيرات) اشوف الاولاد اللي فيها ممتازين شو رايكم

----------


## Baith

اخت Pearl يعني ماتشجعيني حق مدرسة abc

----------


## عيون الليل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ... خواتي اللي من العين انا ولديه في الانجلش سبيكنج سكول حطيته من الكي جي والحين هوو في الجريد 4 مدرسه زينه تقريبا نفس الشويفات بس احسن في شي انه محترمه شوي اكثر عن الشويفات وبناتي حطيتهن في الظفره صراحه مدرسه وايد زينه وافكر انقل ولديه الظفره لانه العربي والدين ظعيف في الانجليزيه ....

----------


## Pearl

اخت Baith هما زينين بس انا نفسي احط ابني في مدرسه كبيره يكون فيها نشاط رياضى ومسبح وكده لكن abc مبناهم احسه مناسب للصغار الكي جي مثلا بس اما يكبرو محتاجين مساحه اكبر
افكر في الخبيرات

----------


## Baith

اها انا محتاره بينها وبين رياض الصالحين ها بنات محد عنده عيال فيها

----------


## أم التوأمان

بنـــــــــا ت العـــــين بليز .. بليز


شو تعرفن عن ( حضانه كيدز ار اس للتعليم المبكر )

اللي مديرتها جميله الحمادي اظن



او  


 حضانه جمعية المراة الظبيانيه


السؤال المهم عندي : عيالي على اول السنة شهر 9 بيكونون توهم داشين 3 سنوات شو أحسن يكونون حضانه ولا kg1 ؟؟؟

----------


## عيون الليل

مرحبا الاخت لي تسال عن حضانه في العين في وحده من الاهل فاتحه حضانه على مستوى وراقيه وتابعه للمنتسوري انصحج تحطين عيالج فيها واذا تبين توصيه مابنقصر معاج يعني يطلعون عيالج منها عادي للجريد ون يكتبون ويقرون صراحه ممتااااااااااازه جربيها وخبرينا ..

----------


## عيون الليل

اسم الحضانه بلانيت ..حضانه الكواكب

----------


## فرصه

انا بناتي في كامبرج اللي حاب افيده باي شي بخصوص المدرسه يسال

----------


## ام سارونة

الصراحة انا بعد عيالي في الشويفات لا يعلا عليها انا بنتي عمرها 6 سنوات ولغتها و الاكسنت ممتازة عندها منهجهم وايد قوي وما افكر اطلعهم منها حاليا

----------


## reem82

ام سارون مشكلة الشويفات مستوى الدين والعربي ضعيف
وانا ابى مدرسه مستواها في الانجليزي والعربي والدين ممتاز لكيجي 1 ولين احين محتاااااااااااره
وينكم يابناااااات افيدوني الله يخليكم
اللي بتقولي بدعيلها..........هل من متبرع بالنصيحه

----------


## ام السنافي

> انا بناتي في كامبرج اللي حاب افيده باي شي بخصوص المدرسه يسال


اختى فرصه
حبيت أسالج مدرسه كامبرج فيه فصل للبنات عن الاولاد ولا لا؟؟؟؟
ومشكوره يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم التوأمان

> بنـــــــــا ت العـــــين بليز .. بليز
> 
> 
> شو تعرفن عن ( حضانه كيدز ار اس للتعليم المبكر )
> 
> اللي مديرتها جميله الحمادي اظن
> 
> 
> 
> ...




فووووووووووووق على أمل حد يرد علي !!!!

----------


## دمعةoo7

السلام عليكم وخواتي بغيت اسالكم عن مدرسة بن حموده النموذجيه في بوظبي شو رايكم فيها؟

----------


## دموع القمر

اختي دمعه يمدحونها مدرسه بن حمودة النموذجيه واااايد اسمع كلام زين عنها

بس مااقدر افيدج بتجربه شخصيه لانه محد من اهلي فيها

----------


## دمعةoo7

مشكوووره اختي دموع القمر على الرد وان شاء الله اللي عندهم تجربه ومدخلين اولادهم في المدرسه ايفيدونا ويردون

----------


## الدلوعه

اخت ريلي عيالها يدرسون في مدرسة ABC واتمدح فيها وايد
وانا اشوف عيالها لغتهم وايد زينه في الانجليزي وما يرمسون ويا البشاكير إلا بالانجليزي

----------


## eye-design

مدرسة الخبيرات (البريطانيه)

مع احترامي لجميع الاراء بس من احسن المدارس في ابوظبي مدرسة الخبيرات (البريطانيه) -----وهي الاول في ترتيب احسن مدارس ابوظبي وثاني مدرسه الشويفات---والخبيرات فيها عربي ودين من الوزاره------

----------


## أم الشيوخ

> المدارس اللي في العين 
> الشويفات
> الظفرة 
> العالمية 
> الدولية



الشويفات نعم قوية لكن اللي اعرفه انها تبشيريه لا تهتم بالدين وهذا اهم عن كل اللغات ..
الظفرة فنانه وبشهاده العديد من المدرسات اللي اعرفهن
العالمية ما اعرف عنها شي 
الدولية مستواها وايد تعبان لاني قبل ما ادخل عيالي مدارس كنت واااااااااايد اسال

----------


## أم الشيوخ

> فووووووووووووق على أمل حد يرد علي !!!!


والله يالغاليه انا ربيعتي قالت لي وااااايد كلام طيب عن حضانة kids r us ويعلمون الياهل من خلال العابهم اللي يلعبون فيها .. 

اما بالنسبة لحضانه جمعية المراه الظبيانيه انا دخلت ولدي من عمر 2 سنتين و 11 شهر .. والحين كبر سنة فديته .. بس عشان اطلعه من جو البيت وتعلم ايات قرانية بسيطه وتفاحه وبرتقاله وهالاشياء البسيطه والاشكال بالعربي والانجليزي ..

بس اعتقد الاولى احسن بواااايد لانها على مستوى 

اما بالنسبة لولدج الله يحفظه عمره حضانه مش kg1

----------


## أم الشيوخ

> انا قررت اسجل ولدي في مدرسه ليوا الخاصه فالعين...صراحه قارنت بين كل المدارس ولقيت
> ان ليوا وايد ممتازة من الناحيه الدينيه والانجليزيه...
> غير ايام الاسبووع عندهم يوم السبت اهو يوم لحفظ القرآن واحكام التجويد والتلاوه
> يعني في يوم اجازه..طبعا لكل المراحل..من 9 لين12 الظهر..
> وايام السباحه..
> واذا في حد يعرف عنها يفيدني الله يجزيكم خير..
> والتسجيل في ليوا بدا..


اضم صوتي لصوتج اختي .. انا بعد عقب ما افتريت بين المدارس ما عيبتني ولا مدرسه كثر ليوا بصراحه توب توب .. وسجلت عيالي الاثنين فيها kg1 و kg2 صح انهم زادوا اسعارهم عن قبل بوايد لكن الافضل لعيالنا وبس . 

اختي بالنسبة للسباحه انا سالتهم وقالوا لي المسبح بيخلص على شهر 9 ان شاء الله ..

----------


## وردة الامارات

المدرسه الاستراليه فالشارجه 

يمدحونها وايد 

بنت عمي تدرس فيها ياهل بس مشالله عليها ترمس انجليزي اوكي

وفيها دروس سباحه واشي غيرها

----------


## أم الشيوخ

> مدرسة ليوا قديييمه ومن احسن المدرس فعلا فالعين


ليوا روعه بصراحه من كل النواحي .. ولو ان اسعارهم زادت وايد قبل ..

وطبعا ثنائي عليها بعد طول بحث وعناء

----------


## مرت سعيد

ومدارس دبي ؟؟؟

----------


## reem82

مرت سعيد انا بقولج عن مدارس دبي
للكيجي عندج النموذجيه التطويريه ممتازه
وعندج مدرسة الاتحااااااااااد فوق الممتازه من كيجي ين فوق
وعندج جميرا النموذجيه هذيل المتميزات اللي الكل يمدحن وان شاء الله اكون افدتج

----------


## الجوهــ^_^ــرة

شو أحسن مدارس خاصة في رأس الخيمة 
الرياض الأطفال 
شو أسعارهم

وسمووووحه خواتي

----------


## سنا الفضه

اللي تسأل عن مدرسة النهضة والورود خبرتي معاهم وايد طويله ....أقربن واسمعن العلوم ...!!!!
قصة النهضة هي انه من خلال خبرتي مع مستوى بنات اخواني ومقارنة مع مستوى بنتي اللي في الورود وايد كبير ..النهضة وايد احسن في الصفوف الاولى يعني عندهم النشاطات وايد حلوه والتحفيظ القراني ممتاز والطفل يكون عنده كم كبير من المفردات والمعلومات العلميه والشرح عندهم وايد احسن ..بس الله يعينكم على كثرة الطلبات السخيفه ..كل يوم لبس لون..هاتوا فواكه ..هاتوا لوحات ..هاتوا ..هاتوا ..هاتوا ..يروح وقت الطالب بس في تلبية الطلبات وهي كلها للنشاط وماله اي اهمية ..وفي الصفوف العالية تطلع الهوايل من تسيب واهمال وعدم تشديد في الدراسه 

وفي مدرسة الورود... بنتي كانت ترجع من المدرسة طرما (خرسأ)..مايكون عندها تفاعل مع اللي خذته من المدرسة ولا في نشاطات ولا اي شيء يجذب الطفل للدرس ....والله مقهوره وايد وايد منهم أدعي عليهم قايمه قاعده ....مدرسة تجاريه اللهم لاغير ...بس الحق ينقال فيهم المنهج عندهم وايد ممتاز بس الجو الدراسي وايد تعبان وصايره وايد زحمه ..وماتلاقين غير هالمديره (كانت سكرتيره مادري مشرفه قبل لاتفنش المديره السابقه) رايحه جايه تصرخ في اليهال ..ام الدويس..:1 (28): 

وانا الحين خاطري اطلع عيالي السنه الجايه من هالمدرسه الزفت ..:1 (49): 
ولدي في ال KG2 والبنت في الصف الثالث ...ومحتاره بين مدرسة الروافد اللي في البطين او مدرسة النجاح اللي في المشرف ..فأرجو اللي سمعت عنهم تخبرني .....

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

سلام عليكم يا خواتي
انا راح اتكلم عن واقع. ولدي ان شاءالله راح يدخل الكي جي 1 السنه هذي, و سألت وايد عن احسن المدارس بالشارقه وصلت الى انه احسن شي الشويفات و الابداع العلمي
رحت المدرستين و شفت الكتب عند الثنتين فرق بصراحه
الشويفات, وايد مركزين على الانجليزي و كتبهم عن جد قويه, يعني الطفل ما يتخرج من كي جي 1 الا و يعرف يكتب و يقرا. و كتاب العربي مو مركزين فيه نفس الانجليزي. حتى افتريت بالمدرسه رحت فصول كي جي 1 و 2 و كانوا شرحين يعني كل فصل فيه شباك و منور, و شفت تفاعل اليهال مع المدرسات كانوا يشرحون القلب ماشاءالله عليهم. حتى الحمامات و انتوا بكرامه دخلتهم اشوف نظاف ولا لأ. و الحمدلله كانوا من انظف ما يكون و حمامات البنات مفصوله عن الصبيان. 
الابداع العلمي, كتبهم للكي جي ون مو قويه شفتهم. على قولتهم تركيزهم في هالمرحله على تنمية المهارات عند الطفل و تثبيت المعلومات في مخه. و هناك ووايد يهتمون بالدين حسيت جذي من كلامهم. لأنها قالت لي انهم يعرفون اليهال على عيدين بس هم الفطر و الأضحى, و الأضحى اييبون لهم خروف . و حق فتره الحج كانوا حاطين لهم مجسم للكعبه و لبسوا الأطفال لبس احرام. يعني يعلمونهم على اشياء حلوه استانست عليها والله. هم بالابداع افتريت بالمدرسه و شفت الفصول كبار ماشاءلله لكن مو كلهم شرحين.
كان فيه بين الفصول مساحه كبيره و فيها العاب لليهال.

في النهايه بصراحه يا بنات سجلت ولدي في الشويفات. لأنه تدريسهم قوي بصراحه. اما على الدين انا و ابوه ان شاءالله مقررين ندخله اهو و اخوه الصغير حلقات تحفيظ قرآن. و وقت كل صلاة نوديه المسجد.
و صدقوني يا خواتي اغلبنا كان في مدارس حكومه و درس دين تعتقدون استفدنا شي من مدارسنا. ما اعتقد :1 (28): 
الدين و و التثقف بالدين يعتمد على الشخص نفسه و اهله. يعني اذا اهل الطفل محببينه في الدين و القرآن و يهتمون بالشي هذا. راح يكون حابهم و راح يقرا و يثقف نفسه ماراح يوقف عند تعليم المدارس

ما ادري هذي وجهة نظري, انا صح انا غلط والله ما ادري اشرايكم انتوا يا بنات

----------


## دمعةoo7

> السلام عليكم وخواتي بغيت اسالكم عن مدرسة بن حموده النموذجيه في بوظبي شو رايكم فيها؟


ردووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا

----------


## غجريه

انا بنتي في الشويفات ومافي احسن عنها بس سمعت عن الامارات شو رايكن فيها

----------


## reem82

> اللي تسأل عن مدرسة النهضة والورود خبرتي معاهم وايد طويله ....أقربن واسمعن العلوم ...!!!!
> قصة النهضة هي انه من خلال خبرتي مع مستوى بنات اخواني ومقارنة مع مستوى بنتي اللي في الورود وايد كبير ..النهضة وايد احسن في الصفوف الاولى يعني عندهم النشاطات وايد حلوه والتحفيظ القراني ممتاز والطفل يكون عنده كم كبير من المفردات والمعلومات العلميه والشرح عندهم وايد احسن ..بس الله يعينكم على كثرة الطلبات السخيفه ..كل يوم لبس لون..هاتوا فواكه ..هاتوا لوحات ..هاتوا ..هاتوا ..هاتوا ..يروح وقت الطالب بس في تلبية الطلبات وهي كلها للنشاط وماله اي اهمية ..وفي الصفوف العالية تطلع الهوايل من تسيب واهمال وعدم تشديد في الدراسه 
> 
> وفي مدرسة الورود... بنتي كانت ترجع من المدرسة طرما (خرسأ)..مايكون عندها تفاعل مع اللي خذته من المدرسة ولا في نشاطات ولا اي شيء يجذب الطفل للدرس ....والله مقهوره وايد وايد منهم أدعي عليهم قايمه قاعده ....مدرسة تجاريه اللهم لاغير ...بس الحق ينقال فيهم المنهج عندهم وايد ممتاز بس الجو الدراسي وايد تعبان وصايره وايد زحمه ..وماتلاقين غير هالمديره (كانت سكرتيره مادري مشرفه قبل لاتفنش المديره السابقه) رايحه جايه تصرخ في اليهال ..ام الدويس..:1 (28): 
> 
> وانا الحين خاطري اطلع عيالي السنه الجايه من هالمدرسه الزفت ..:1 (49): 
> ولدي في ال KG2 والبنت في الصف الثالث ...ومحتاره بين مدرسة الروافد اللي في البطين او مدرسة النجاح اللي في المشرف ..فأرجو اللي سمعت عنهم تخبرني .....


هلا والله بصراحه حيرتيني احين سويت اكس على مدرسة الورود ماتخيلتها جي :13 (36):  
وعن النهضه مادري؟؟شومستواهم للكيجي؟؟في الانجليزي والقران ؟؟؟
اما عن سؤالج عندج مدرسة جمعية المراه الظبيانيه يمدحونها وايد وممتازه في القران بس اسالي عنها لاني ماعرف عنا وايد انا روحي اسال لاني بنتقل قريب بوظبي:22 (14):

----------


## reem82

> ردووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا


للاسف ماعندي فكره يالغاليه ان شاء الله البنات بيردون عليج

----------


## همسة بنفسجية

> لا يكون تقصدون اللي في خليفه 
> 
> كنت حاطه ولدي فيها احسها مب شي مادري وايد إهمال



مدرسة الابداع العلمي بخليفةا

انا نفسج كنت اظنها فرع وتابعة للي في الشارجة..
بس للاسف مدرسة عادية بمنهاج الوزارة بس الانجليزي غير منهج اونه مكثف وامريكي!!
ومديرها محمود عطية.....
يعني مايخصها من مدرسة صلاح بوخاطر...مجرد تشابه اسماء!!!!!!!!

----------


## لبووووووونة

هلا حبيباتي حيرتونا صراحة في المدارسو الل
بغيت أخبركم عن حضانة كيدز آر اص بصراحة أكبر من الرائعة بنتي عندهم من بدية النة و إتعلمت وايد أشياء و مديرتهم وااايد زينة وكلشيء عليهم و تروحين دوامج وإنتي مطمنه تاكل و نظافة وإهتام و تعليم و تهذيب و لو بتكلم مابعطيها حقها و فكل مناسبة يسوون إحتفال و بنتي متخبلة على المدرسة و تنام بدري بس علشان تروح و فيها رحلات و أشغال يدوية

----------


## همسة بنفسجية

> مدرسة الاتحاد مدرسة زينة من ناحية الدين عندهم حصة تلاوة اسبوعياً والهدف منها حفظ جزء كل سنة واللغة الانجليزية ممتازة, لاول سنة خبرة معاهم والمدرسة جديدة السنة فاتحينها 
> والمدرسة فرع لمدسة الاتحاد في دبي والعين بعد ,وياريت الي يعرف عنها في دبي او العين يخبرنا


انا زرتهم من يومين...مبنى راقي ومتطور....ومبين اهتمام حلو عندهم....ويهتمون بالانشطة والدين والتلاوة..الى جانب اللغة..وبالنسبة للمنهاج وهذا اهم شي عندي...فمنهاج harcourt
وهي غنية عن التعريف وممكن الطالب يدرس بعض الانشطة بالذات الكمبيوترonlineصراحة كثير عجبتني بالذات ان ماشي تسجيل في مدارس الامارات الوطنية لكثرة العدد...وانشالله انها خيرة والتسجيل يبدا عندهم من 18|3 هذا الشهر.....
وهذا موقع harcourtللاطلاع على المناهج...
http://www.harcourtschool.com/

بس عندي ملاحظة عليهم....اسعارهم شابة ضو!!!!
يعني grade2مع المواصلات بيصك العشرين الف!!!
الشويفات والامارات الوطنية والورود ارخص!!!

----------


## همسة بنفسجية

> سلام عليكم يا خواتي
> انا راح اتكلم عن واقع. ولدي ان شاءالله راح يدخل الكي جي 1 السنه هذي, و سألت وايد عن احسن المدارس بالشارقه وصلت الى انه احسن شي الشويفات و الابداع العلمي
> رحت المدرستين و شفت الكتب عند الثنتين فرق بصراحه
> الشويفات, وايد مركزين على الانجليزي و كتبهم عن جد قويه, يعني الطفل ما يتخرج من كي جي 1 الا و يعرف يكتب و يقرا. و كتاب العربي مو مركزين فيه نفس الانجليزي. حتى افتريت بالمدرسه رحت فصول كي جي 1 و 2 و كانوا شرحين يعني كل فصل فيه شباك و منور, و شفت تفاعل اليهال مع المدرسات كانوا يشرحون القلب ماشاءالله عليهم. حتى الحمامات و انتوا بكرامه دخلتهم اشوف نظاف ولا لأ. و الحمدلله كانوا من انظف ما يكون و حمامات البنات مفصوله عن الصبيان. 
> الابداع العلمي, كتبهم للكي جي ون مو قويه شفتهم. على قولتهم تركيزهم في هالمرحله على تنمية المهارات عند الطفل و تثبيت المعلومات في مخه. و هناك ووايد يهتمون بالدين حسيت جذي من كلامهم. لأنها قالت لي انهم يعرفون اليهال على عيدين بس هم الفطر و الأضحى, و الأضحى اييبون لهم خروف . و حق فتره الحج كانوا حاطين لهم مجسم للكعبه و لبسوا الأطفال لبس احرام. يعني يعلمونهم على اشياء حلوه استانست عليها والله. هم بالابداع افتريت بالمدرسه و شفت الفصول كبار ماشاءلله لكن مو كلهم شرحين.
> كان فيه بين الفصول مساحه كبيره و فيها العاب لليهال.
> 
> في النهايه بصراحه يا بنات سجلت ولدي في الشويفات. لأنه تدريسهم قوي بصراحه. اما على الدين انا و ابوه ان شاءالله مقررين ندخله اهو و اخوه الصغير حلقات تحفيظ قرآن. و وقت كل صلاة نوديه المسجد.
> و صدقوني يا خواتي اغلبنا كان في مدارس حكومه و درس دين تعتقدون استفدنا شي من مدارسنا. ما اعتقد :1 (28): 
> ...


اختلف معاج الغالية...على الاقل تخرجنا من الحكومي وماقالولنا ان النصراني واليهودي بيدخلون الجنة!!!!!!!!!!!!
نحن نتكلم على اساسيات في العقيدة والفكر....اما بالنسبة للفقه وامور الدنيا الثانية فعلى مناهجنا ومدارسنا السلام.....انتي بتهتمين...بس الاكثرية للاسف........
يعني غزو فكري في الصباح ....ومجابلة الفلبينيات باخر اليوم.........
الله يستر على اطفالنا واجيالنا!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## همسة بنفسجية

> اللي تسأل عن مدرسة النهضة والورود خبرتي معاهم وايد طويله ....أقربن واسمعن العلوم ...!!!!
> قصة النهضة هي انه من خلال خبرتي مع مستوى بنات اخواني ومقارنة مع مستوى بنتي اللي في الورود وايد كبير ..النهضة وايد احسن في الصفوف الاولى يعني عندهم النشاطات وايد حلوه والتحفيظ القراني ممتاز والطفل يكون عنده كم كبير من المفردات والمعلومات العلميه والشرح عندهم وايد احسن ..بس الله يعينكم على كثرة الطلبات السخيفه ..كل يوم لبس لون..هاتوا فواكه ..هاتوا لوحات ..هاتوا ..هاتوا ..هاتوا ..يروح وقت الطالب بس في تلبية الطلبات وهي كلها للنشاط وماله اي اهمية ..وفي الصفوف العالية تطلع الهوايل من تسيب واهمال وعدم تشديد في الدراسه  وفي مدرسة الورود... بنتي كانت ترجع من المدرسة طرما (خرسأ)..مايكون عندها تفاعل مع اللي خذته من المدرسة ولا في نشاطات ولا اي شيء يجذب الطفل للدرس ....والله مقهوره وايد وايد منهم أدعي عليهم قايمه قاعده ....مدرسة تجاريه اللهم لاغير ...بس الحق ينقال فيهم المنهج عندهم وايد ممتاز بس الجو الدراسي وايد تعبان وصايره وايد زحمه ..وماتلاقين غير هالمديره (كانت سكرتيره مادري مشرفه قبل لاتفنش المديره السابقه) رايحه جايه تصرخ في اليهال ..ام الدويس..:1 (28): 
> 
> وانا الحين خاطري اطلع عيالي السنه الجايه من هالمدرسه الزفت ..:1 (49): 
> ولدي في ال KG2 والبنت في الصف الثالث ...ومحتاره بين مدرسة الروافد اللي في البطين او مدرسة النجاح اللي في المشرف ..فأرجو اللي سمعت عنهم تخبرني .....


اتفق اختي معاج ......النهضة احلى شي فيها تاسيسها........واحلى مرحلة عندهم واشوف انها اكثر سنة استفاد ابني منها KG2......فعلا منهاج خاص فيهم لهذه السنة روعة...يطلع الطفل لصف اول متاسس صح بالانجليزي والعربي...يعني تخيلوا على اخر السنة يعطونهم املاء لكلمات من 3 حروف واكثر والمدود وال التعريف...والانجليزي نفس الشي يبدون يعطونهم قصص بسيطة يقرونها ويعرفونهم بعد ما يخلصون الحروف علىPHONICS .....الحين ولدي grade1بنفس مبنى الروضة..بس سمعت انه اهمال بالمبنى الثاني بالمراحل الاعلى...وبالنسبة للانشطة روعة...وطلباتهم جدا بسيطة ومتوفرة في كل بيت........بالعكس تنمي عندهم الاختيار والابداع والتفكير....

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

بنات بشروا يلا كل وحده تقولنا اي مدرسه قررت تسجل اعيالها فيها 
التسجيل بدا, يلا اشناطرين بلاش كسل تحركوا اذا كنتوا لسه ما سجلتوهم

----------


## همسة بنفسجية

> بنات بشروا يلا كل وحده تقولنا اي مدرسه قررت تسجل اعيالها فيها 
> التسجيل بدا, يلا اشناطرين بلاش كسل تحركوا اذا كنتوا لسه ما سجلتوهم


صدقج اختي التسجيل عالابواب...ماشي وقت..وكل اسرة لازم تحدد شو تبي بالضبط..نوع المنهج..موقع المدرسة وقربها وبعدها عنم البيت...واهم شي الميزانية ...ولو اني مع مبدأ لا خسارة في التعليم..

----------


## مرت سعيد

أنا افكر ادخل بنتي في ندرسة الامارات الدولية ... واحيانا اقووول الاتحاد 


شو تنصحووووووووووووووني يا بنات دبي 
"؟؟

----------


## أم نونه

مرحبا خواتي بغيت رايكم في مدرسة المواكب فرع القرهود في دبي ، أنا ولدي في الصف الرابع وهو من الروضة عندهم بس محتارة أخليه يستمر عندهم ولا أنقله مدرسه ثانيه ، كل سنه أقول بنقله وما أدري ليش أغير رايي عقب ( يود مينونك لييك إلي أين منه )

----------


## أم نونه

مرحبا خواتي بغيت رايكم في مدرسة المواكب فرع القرهود في دبي ، أنا ولدي في الصف الرابع وهو من الروضة عندهم بس محتارة أخليه يستمر عندهم ولا أنقله مدرسه ثانيه ، كل سنه أقول بنقله وما أدري ليش أغير رايي عقب ( يود مينونك لييك إلي أين منه )

----------


## الجوهــ^_^ــرة

ردددددددوا خواتي

----------


## مرت سعيد

????????


ليش محد يرد يوم نسأل ؟؟؟

----------


## حصووووه

انا ما انصحج بالابداااااااااع خير شر ابتعدوا عنها والله انهم ما يهتمون في الطلاااب وايد
اتخيلووا اعرف وحده دخلت ولدها اهناااك و الظاهر انه طاااح و انكسرت ايده اتخيلوا و انتفخت عليه ولا حد اهتم فيه وهو يصيح في الصف ابي امي و المدرس مب مهتم عطاه ماي بارد بس و مب راضي انه يروح يتصل لأمه او ابوه @[email protected] والله قلبي عورني اتخيلوا راح المستشفى و على طووول و الطبيب عصب على الام وينكم عنه ايده متفوووووووووخه اه يا قلبي  :Frown: 
و على طوووووول والد الطفل راح المدرسه و هزبهم هذيج الهزبه المحترمه و ظهروا الولد على طوووول من المدرسه علما بأن هاي المدرسه اللي ارمس عنها هي اللي في خليفه،،

----------


## حصووووه

أم نونه 

اسمحيلي انا ما اعرف مدارس دبي!!!
انشالله العضوات ما يصرون وياج و يردوووون عليج

----------


## الدلوعه

شرايكم بالمدارس النموذجيه ؟؟؟

دراستهم زينه وإلا لا ؟؟!!!

----------


## umroda

أنا بصراحة كنت ناوية أسجل بنتي بالافاق بس ياخسارة اكتفوا بالعدد والحين محتارة وين أوديها شو رايكم بمدرسة رياض الصالحين اللي في أبوظبي ياليت تردون علي.................

----------


## لولو21

مدرسة ابوعبيدة بن الجراح الخاصة
عجمان
واااايد حلوة

----------


## سنا الفضه

السلام عليكم يا جماعه ...........
شووووووووووو فيكم .........؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليش ما حد عطاني رأيه بمدرسة النجاح والروافد .........؟؟؟
ردوا الله يخليكم ترا مافي وقت .............

----------


## أم الشيوخ

اسمحولي انا ما عندي فكرة عند مدارس بقية المناطق في الدولة .. الا تبا تسأل عن مدارس العين انا حاضرة

----------


## شيخة امها

هلا خواتي انا وحدة من عيمان وانصحكم عن مدرسة ابو عبيدة خليكم بعيد عنها ... اولا اخوي الضغير كان فيها لا يسالون ليش غاب الولد ولا شو كتب ولا شو بيعطونه... ولا ليش ناسي الكتب وامي مسكينه وراه وتتصل ولا من مجيب وكله مايدرون ... مه اخوي مسكين ياي معضوض.. ياليت بس معضوض لا منهوش .. ولا خبرتنا المدرسة ووديناه المستشفي ... بس عليهم انهم يقبضون الفلوس اخر الشهر...

----------


## المستغفرة

السلام عليكم
خواتى ممكن رايكم فى 

مدرسة حمودة بن على النموذجية الى فى المشرف فى ابوظبى



وشو هى اجرائات النقل من مدرسة الين مدرسة لانى ابا انقل عيالى من العين ابوظبى







وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر را




.................................................. .....................

----------


## ام خالد وشمسة

مرحبا بنات
كل ما قررت ادخل ولدى في مدرسة اشوف فيها الذم
الورود محد مدحها
النهضة عليها بعض التحفظات
الشويفات مستوى انجليزي عالي والعربي والدين صفر
والله اني احترت وكل من شفت ردود البنات حطيت ايدي على قلبي
والكل يتكلم عن الانجليزي وينسون او يتناسون اللغة العربية ما أدري ليش؟
كيف نهتم باللغة الأجنبية ولغتنا الام لغة القرآن نحطها على جنب
والمفروض انه العيال يعرفون اللغة العربية لاتها الاصعب ( وجهة نظر شخصية )
بتقولون ان الانحليزي لغة العصر انا معاكم
بس نحن مطالبين انه عيالنا يتعلمون اللغة العربية لانها لغة القرآن تخيلوا خواتي تشوفون عيالكم قمة في الانجليزي قراءة وكتابة وفي العربي ما يعرف يكتب اسمه والا يقرأ من المصحف ويتأتأ ويغلط ستين مرة ويعيد الآية ألف مرة عشان يحفظ ولا في الاخير يقولج شو يالسين نحفظ عقب ما تكونين قد طلعت روحج وياه 
العلم مش لغة انجليزية وبس بقدر ما يكون اكتساب مهارات وخبرات وثقافة

نسأل الله التوفيق والهداية والصلاح لعيالنا وجميع عيال المسلمين
والسموووووحة منكن خواتي

----------


## سنا الفضه

انا معاج اختي ام شمسه في التعصب للغة العربيه .........
انا عيال عمتي خريجي الشويفات ..بس حرام والله واحد منهم ما يعرف يقرأ المصحف الا المترجم للانجليزي ..حتى انه ما يقرأ المسجات اللي بالعربي يعطي حرمته تفهمه ...!!!!!!!...حركااااااااات.......!!
وانا ان شاءالله بكره بروح مدرسة الروافد وبستطلع الامر عندهم ...

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

خواتي ليش متخوفات من الشويفات
حسيت المدرسه هذي زينه و قمه والله. و سوو مثلي لأني ابي اعيالي يحفظون القرآن و يعرفون يقرونه. بالبيت علطول اقروا وياهم القصص اللي تناسب عمرهم. او ابسط شي ممكن تقولين لولدج او بنت: والله اليوم انا تعبانه ممكن تقرالي الجريده. و أهم شي عودوهم بليل قبل النوم على الأقل تقروون ويا بعض صفحه من المصحف. جذي راح تقوون لغتهم العربيه و بنفس الوقت يرددون كلام ربهم.
شي ثاني مقررينا انا و ابو العيال بس ولدي يكمل 5 سنوات ان شاءالله اوديه حلقات حفظ القرآن.
و بجذي يا خواتي ما اغضبنا ربنا و اعيالنا حصلوا التعليم الأحسن بالديره.

----------


## ام السنافي

> خواتي ليش متخوفات من الشويفات
> حسيت المدرسه هذي زينه و قمه والله. و سوو مثلي لأني ابي اعيالي يحفظون القرآن و يعرفون يقرونه. بالبيت علطول اقروا وياهم القصص اللي تناسب عمرهم. او ابسط شي ممكن تقولين لولدج او بنت: والله اليوم انا تعبانه ممكن تقرالي الجريده. و أهم شي عودوهم بليل قبل النوم على الأقل تقروون ويا بعض صفحه من المصحف. جذي راح تقوون لغتهم العربيه و بنفس الوقت يرددون كلام ربهم.
> شي ثاني مقررينا انا و ابو العيال بس ولدي يكمل 5 سنوات ان شاءالله اوديه حلقات حفظ القرآن.
> و بجذي يا خواتي ما اغضبنا ربنا و اعيالنا حصلوا التعليم الأحسن بالديره.


بارك الله فيج ختيه طيبه فعلا كلامج سليم.

خواتى ليش متخوفات من نسين العربي،اول شي ترى الاهل يرمسون عربي والحمد الله اليهال يشوفنا نصلي ونقرأقران
بعدين يا خواتى تعليم الدين وتحفيظ القران وتنشئت العيال اخلاقيا دور الاهل مب المدرسه،انتى لازم تنشين الجيل الصالح وتعودينهم على قرأة القران والصلاه واداب الاسلام
سمحلى بس اشوف وايد خلط في دور البيت والاهل خاصه ودور المدرسه،يعنى تبون المدارس تسوى كل شي... لا طبعا وين دور الاهل،خاصه الام دورها عظيم في تنشئه،وفيه كتب مترجم وايد تساعد على تنظيم الوقت وتعطيج طرق حديثه في التربيه
وفيه شي اعظم منه الى هو سنه الرسول في تربيه الحسن والحسين رضي الله عنهم،وجنى ما غلطت فيه كتاب تربيه الودود وايد مفيد وكله يتكلم عن سنه رسول الله عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام،السموحه منكن خواتى بس والله تغير كل شي وزمان عيالنا مب هين يبنا وقت عليهم واهتمام كبير فيهم،ربي يصلحهم ويصلح جميع شباب امه محمد.

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

بشروا خواتي
سجلتوا ولا بعدكم راقدين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :12 (35):   :12 (35):  يلا العيال ينطرون قراركم

----------


## أحلى أم

خواتي... انا ولدي بيكون في شهر 9 \2007 ثلاث سنين و 9 شهور... شو نصيحتكم ادخلة كي جي 1 ولا حضانه اريد رد عن تجربه... لان قالولي لو كان عمرة 4 سنين و9 شهور كي جي 1 بيكون مستواة ممتاز... انا محتارة اي مدرسة ادخلة.. انا مرتاحة حق مدرسة البطين العلمية... حد عندة عيال فيها ويقدر ايفيدني؟؟؟ وبعد ابسأل عن حضانة فيرست ستبس؟؟ عندكم معلومات؟؟

----------


## ام السنافي

> خواتي... انا ولدي بيكون في شهر 9 \2007 ثلاث سنين و 9 شهور... شو نصيحتكم ادخلة كي جي 1 ولا حضانه اريد رد عن تجربه... لان قالولي لو كان عمرة 4 سنين و9 شهور كي جي 1 بيكون مستواة ممتاز... انا محتارة اي مدرسة ادخلة.. انا مرتاحة حق مدرسة البطين العلمية... حد عندة عيال فيها ويقدر ايفيدني؟؟؟ وبعد ابسأل عن حضانة فيرست ستبس؟؟ عندكم معلومات؟؟


هلا فيج اختى الكريمه
انا انصج تحطينه في حضانه ابرك من كيجى ون،وبيستفيد وايد وبيكسب لغه،وحضانه لفيرست ستبس ربيعتى حاطه ولدها هناك وايد تمدحها،معلماتها انجليزيات ويكتسب الياهل الكنه عدل.
وربي يسر امرج.

----------


## همسة بنفسجية

> بشروا خواتي
> سجلتوا ولا بعدكم راقدين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   يلا العيال ينطرون قراركم



هلا طيبة.........ماشالله كلج حياة ومحركة الموضوع:1 (19): ..شو سويتي انتي مع عيالج!!
بتخلينهم بالشويفات ولا بتنقلينهم؟؟:1 (7): 
بالنسبة لي استخرت الله وسجلت عيالي اليوم بمدرسة الاتحاد خليفةأ.........
وموفقات خواااتي.........

----------


## أم الخطاب

> بارك الله فيج ختيه طيبه فعلا كلامج سليم.
> 
> خواتى ليش متخوفات من نسين العربي،اول شي ترى الاهل يرمسون عربي والحمد الله اليهال يشوفنا نصلي ونقرأقران
> بعدين يا خواتى تعليم الدين وتحفيظ القران وتنشئت العيال اخلاقيا دور الاهل مب المدرسه،انتى لازم تنشين الجيل الصالح وتعودينهم على قرأة القران والصلاه واداب الاسلام
> سمحلى بس اشوف وايد خلط في دور البيت والاهل خاصه ودور المدرسه،يعنى تبون المدارس تسوى كل شي... لا طبعا وين دور الاهل،خاصه الام دورها عظيم في تنشئه،وفيه كتب مترجم وايد تساعد على تنظيم الوقت وتعطيج طرق حديثه في التربيه
> وفيه شي اعظم منه الى هو سنه الرسول في تربيه الحسن والحسين رضي الله عنهم،وجنى ما غلطت فيه كتاب تربيه الودود وايد مفيد وكله يتكلم عن سنه رسول الله عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام،السموحه منكن خواتى بس والله تغير كل شي وزمان عيالنا مب هين يبنا وقت عليهم واهتمام كبير فيهم،ربي يصلحهم ويصلح جميع شباب امه محمد.



ياأختي الشويفات تبشيرية .. وحدة ربيعتي بنتها كي جي يايتلها أول السنة تغنيلها ميري كرسمس روحي يوم الفالنتاين المدرسة روحي شوفي شوصاير فيها أنا ما بقول البيت ما له أثر لكن المدرسة أثرها عميييييييييييق جدا وبعدين إذا البيت يعلم والمدرسة تهدم والتلفزيون يهدم والشارع يهدم والاصحاب يهدمون شوبيبقي من اللي علمناهم إياه  :
ولو أن بانٍ خلفه هادم كفى ........ فكيف ببان خلفه ألف هادم 
ما نحط عيالنا في النار ونقول احنا بنطفيهم الواحد ما يأمن على نفسه الفتنة فما بالج بعيالنا والياهل يمكن يسمعج وهو صغير بس مجرد ما يستقل ويكون مراهق بيضيع منج إلا مارحم ربي عذرا على الإطالة بس لازم نفكر في الدين أولا واللغة ثانيا

----------


## همسة بنفسجية

> ياأختي الشويفات تبشيرية .. وحدة ربيعتي بنتها كي جي يايتلها أول السنة تغنيلها ميري كرسمس روحي يوم الفالنتاين المدرسة روحي شوفي شوصاير فيها أنا ما بقول البيت ما له أثر لكن المدرسة أثرها عميييييييييييق جدا وبعدين إذا البيت يعلم والمدرسة تهدم والتلفزيون يهدم والشارع يهدم والاصحاب يهدمون شوبيبقي من اللي علمناهم إياه  :
> ولو أن بانٍ خلفه هادم كفى ........ فكيف ببان خلفه ألف هادم 
> ما نحط عيالنا في النار ونقول احنا بنطفيهم الواحد ما يأمن على نفسه الفتنة فما بالج بعيالنا والياهل يمكن يسمعج وهو صغير بس مجرد ما يستقل ويكون مراهق بيضيع منج إلا مارحم ربي عذرا على الإطالة بس لازم نفكر في الدين أولا واللغة ثانيا




كفيتي ووفيتي سلمت يمنااااااااااج.......وانا متاكدة ان ام السنافي وطيبة الكويتية..من الحريصات على عيالهن.. وتربيتهم لكن لكل شخص قناعات وتجارب.......والله يوفق الجميع...............:22 (16):

----------


## دمعةoo7

> السلام عليكم
> خواتى ممكن رايكم فى 
> 
> مدرسة حمودة بن على النموذجية الى فى المشرف فى ابوظبى
> 
> 
> 
> وشو هى اجرائات النقل من مدرسة الين مدرسة لانى ابا انقل عيالى من العين ابوظبى
> 
> ...


ردووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووووووووو
وووووووووووووووا:1 (49):

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

آسفه خواتي على التأخير
اهلي كانوا يايين زياره من الكويت و امس مشوا. 
اختي همسجه بنفسجيه. سجلت ولدي يا اختي في الشويفات و مقتنعه فيها والله.
اختي أم الخطاب, ما ادري شنو اقول والله شاكره لج اهتمامج, لكن صدقيني يا اختي دور الأهل وايد كبير في التأثير على اعيالهم في كل النواحي, اعرف بنات صديقاتي من ايام الجامعه بالكويت دارسين مدارس انجليزيه, لكن ماشاءالله عليهم خوش بنات لأنه الأهل كانوا وراهم و متابعينهم. ووحده من صديقاتي لما كنا نطلع ويا بعض امها تكون ويانا خوفا على بنتها من الخرابيط مالت البنات, و بعدين لما امها اعرفت كل بنت في المجموعه و منوا اهلها و زارتنا في بيوتنا صرنا نطلع بدون ما تكون ويانا.
يعني البيت دوره اكبر من اي شي.
و ان شاءالله انا ما اشتغل ولا شي قاعده مجابله البيت و العيال, اهم كل دنيتي ماوراي شغل غير تربيتهم و اني اخليهم احسن الناس, يعني ان شاءالله خير يارب. :1 (4):

----------


## كرز

الله يهدي عيالنا و عيالكم و يوفقهم انا بصراحه تخرجت من الامريكيه اللي في شارع المطار بوظبي وايد اوكي و الحين بنتي فيها ك ج1 و يوم يعطونهم قصص يمسحون على الاشياء اللي تدل على اي ديانه ثانيه غير الاسلام . و الحين مدرسة الاتحاد في خليفه ا وايد اوكى و معروفه لانها فرع من دبي

----------


## ام فهد

استفسرت لكم عن اسعار الاتحاد في خليفه أ..

كيجي 1 و 2 = 14.000 درهم
قريد 1 = 17.000 درهم
قريد 2 = 17.500 درهم
قريد 3= 18.000 درهم
قريد 4 = 18.500
قريد 5 = 19.000
قريد 6 = 19.500
قريد 7 = 20.500 درهم..

طبعا المنهج امريكي السعر يشمل الكتب من غير المواصلات واليونيفورم..اللبس تقريبا يكلف 100 وشىء...عندهم بس لين قريد 7..

والله احترت مادري وين ادخل ولدي..

شو رايكم في مدرسه العلمية الدولية اللي تعرف تفيدني بلييييييز..عندي استفسار عن المدارس النموذجية اللي فبوظبي او برع بوظبي شو رايكم فيها من ناحيه الانكليزي؟؟لان اسمع يمدحون المدارس النموذجيه..يل ليت حد يفيدني بليييييييييييز

----------


## ام فهد

خواتي حبيت افيدكم بمدرسة الكمال الخاصه اللي في الشارجه..

انا ولدي فيها هالسنه كجي 1 .. الفصل الاول ولدي كان واايد يحب المدرسة يرقد وينش من وقت ويكون متحمس للمدرسة..دراستهم واايد اوكي منهجهم امريكي يهتمون في كل شىء arabic english math science حتى تحفيظهم للسور القرانيه اوكي والاحاديث والادعيه الصغيره..عندهم انشطه ورحلات خارج المدرسه وترفيهيه..

بس المشكله ولدي من الفصل الثاني احس به كره المدرسة ويقولي ماريد اسير .. ماريد اتعلم.. ينش متاخر وبغصب مادري ليش..؟؟خايفه عليه والله اخاف صارله شىء ومايقولي.. احس في المدرسة انها ما عندها مصداقيه لانها من المدارس اليديده في الشارجه..بس دراستهم زينه..بس مادري ليش ولدي تغير..!!!ناويه اطب عليهم فجاه ان شاءالله واشوف شو الامور هناك و ان شاءالله خير..

اللي لها تجربه مع هالمدرسه يا ليت اطمني..

حبيت افيدكم بتجربتي

----------


## همسة بنفسجية

> آسفه خواتي على التأخير
> اهلي كانوا يايين زياره من الكويت و امس مشوا. 
> اختي همسجه بنفسجيه. سجلت ولدي يا اختي في الشويفات و مقتنعه فيها والله.
> اختي أم الخطاب, ما ادري شنو اقول والله شاكره لج اهتمامج, لكن صدقيني يا اختي دور الأهل وايد كبير في التأثير على اعيالهم في كل النواحي, اعرف بنات صديقاتي من ايام الجامعه بالكويت دارسين مدارس انجليزيه, لكن ماشاءالله عليهم خوش بنات لأنه الأهل كانوا وراهم و متابعينهم. ووحده من صديقاتي لما كنا نطلع ويا بعض امها تكون ويانا خوفا على بنتها من الخرابيط مالت البنات, و بعدين لما امها اعرفت كل بنت في المجموعه و منوا اهلها و زارتنا في بيوتنا صرنا نطلع بدون ما تكون ويانا.
> يعني البيت دوره اكبر من اي شي.
> و ان شاءالله انا ما اشتغل ولا شي قاعده مجابله البيت و العيال, اهم كل دنيتي ماوراي شغل غير تربيتهم و اني اخليهم احسن الناس, يعني ان شاءالله خير يارب. :1 (4):



الله يعطيج على نيتج ومايخيب تعبكم وتربيتكم بعيالكم...........البيت اكيد له دور وهو الاكبر.....
صح ان التلفزيزن يربي والمدرسة والشارع والربع والمولات لكـــــــــــــــــــــن الاهل ودورهم الاجتماعي والديني جدا مهم............:22 (1):

----------


## أم شماء

بناتي في مدرسة دبي الدولية فرع القرهود ومرتاحة وياهم
الانجليزي ممتاز... واهتمام كبير جدا باللغة العربية والتربية الاسلامية

----------


## أم شماء

ونسيت أقول ان أسعارهم مقبولة مقارنة بالمدارس الثانية ..
يعني تبتدي من 9600 درهم تقريبا

----------


## روز بوظبي2000

أبوظبي الدولية في منطقة الروضة في بوظبي + شويفات+ الروافد+ النخبة

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

شاكره كل من شارك بالموضوع و ساعدنا على اختيار مدارس لعيالنا
و اي وحده ليما الحين ما سجلت خلوها تدور و تدور لين تستقر و الله يوفق الجميع يارب و يصلح اعيالنا و يهديهم.
قولوا آمين

----------


## ام فهد

امين يا اختي طيبه جميعا .....

والله اني لين الحين محتارة مب عارفه وين ادخل ولدي اي مدرسه ... حد يفيدني عن الامارت الوطنية اللي في مصفح اظني...

واللي تعرف عن الروافد او النخبه تفيدنا من ناحيه التدريس والمنهج والاهتمام الانكليزي و الدين ..

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

اختي زهرة البابونج
ليش ما تسجلين ولدج في الشويفات. انا رحت لها و شفتها و شفت المناهج ماشاءالله وايد قويه و ممتازه. و لها فرع في دبي جربي و روحي اختي و انشاءالله خير يارب

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

سلام بنات
وايد بنات ليما الحين يسئلون عن المدارس
خلونا نحاول انه الموضوع هذا دايما يتم بالصحه الأولى. والله يوفق الجميع يارب

----------


## ام حميد

السلام عليكم
انا ربيعتى محطيه عيالها بالبحث العلمى بدبي 
ووااااااااااااايد تمدح فيهم وخاصة انهم يهتمون بالتربية الاسلامية
بس اسعارها ضو

----------


## أم شماء

زهرة البابونج
أختي الأفضل انج تبتعدين عن التربية الحديثة اللي في المزهر لأني أعرف أكثر من وحدة ظهروا عيالهم منها لأن مستواهم في الانجليزي مب أوكي

بصراحة أنا قبل ما أسجل عيالي في المدارس صليت استخارة... وعقب سألت كل اللي أعرفهم ونخلت الانترنت نخال ...وفي النهاية توصلت الى أن المدارس اللي تدريسهم زين ويركزون على التربية الاسلامية واللغة العربية بالاضافة الى رسومهم المعقولة ووجودهم في ديرة هم :
1- دبي الدولية فرع القرهود (حاليا عيالي فيها)
2- دبي الوطنية فرع الطوار
3- المعارف الخاصة

وعلى فكرة ترا الترتيب حسب الأفضلية وحسب سمعة المدارس بين الناس..

----------


## سكون المساء

ياريت اللي في العين يخبرونا عن مدرسة الامارات الوطينة.......

----------


## ام الفهود

السلام عليكن يا اخواتي ارجو منكن تساعدنني انا ايضا اريد مدرسة زينة حق الاولاد حكومية او
خاصة بس مصاريفها معقولة ابني لديه ظرف خاص خجول جدا واريد له مدرسة من ناحية الاخلاق
زينة وملتزمة /بالمناسبة ابني رايح سادس ابتدائي ولكن جزيل الشكر

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

سلام عليكم خواتي.
اليوم ناويه اسوي شي يريح الجميع ان شاءالله. بدال ما كل وحده تبي مدرسه تدور عنها في كل الصفحات, تلقون الملخص عندي ان شاءالله. و راح ابدي بمدارس العاصمه ابو ظبي و مدارسها. و راح اكتب عند بعض المدارس تعليقات. لكن مو تعليقاتي هذا تلخيص لما كتب في بعض الردود خواتي مو اكثر. راح ابدي بالمدارس الأحسن الاى ان اصل الا الأسوء بنظر الأمهات.

*1- مدرسة الاتحاد الوطنية*
ممتازه,في خليفه أ ملك للدكتور عيسى السويدي و لها برنامج صباحي للصغار لقراءة القرآن و حفظه و يعطون الطلبه وقت للصلاة. يعني انها مدرسه تهتم بالعربي و الدين و الانجليزي." 8 اصوات"

*2- مدرسة الشويفات الدولية*
ممتازه, عيبها الوحيد كما قيل انه العربي عندهم ضعيف اهو و الدين لكن الباجي من اروع ما يكون. "8 أصوات"

*3- مدرسة الامارات الوطنية*
صوت واحد ضدها والسبب انهم ما يرجعون كتب او اي شي مع الطالي يعني الأم ما تعرف شي عنه. بالمقابل 3 أصوات مع مدحوا المدرسه و قالوا عنها فيها اهتمام باللغه العربية و الدين.

*4- مدرسة النهظه الوطنية*
نفس اللي قبلها صوت واحد اشتكى من كثر الطلبات و انهم وايد و سخيفه و انه وقت الطالب يروح في تلبية الطلبات . لكن بنفس الوقت الصوت هذا مدح كثر الأنشطه في الصفوف و انه التحفيظ القرآني للطبه ممتاز و يكون عندهم كم كبير من المفردات و المعلومات العلمية و الشرح ممتاز.
بالمقابل 3 اصوات مع المدره و واحد منهم قال انه الطلبات بسيطه و متوفره في كل بيت.و الأنشطه روعه.

*5- مدرسة خديجه الكبرى*
مدرسة حكومية قوية جدا و ماسكة المدرسه شركة كنديه. " صوتين فقط."

*6- مدرسة ABC*
هي عباره عن فيلا. و صوتين معها و صوت ضدها.

*7- المدرسة الأمريكية*
في شارع المطار, صوت ضدها على اساس انه اختلاط الطلبه بالمعالمات بزود و ماصخ. و صوت يمدح المدرسه. 

*8- انترناشيونال كميونتي سكول*
صوت واحد فقط و قال انه التأسيس عندهم في كي جي 1 ممتاز جدا.

*9- مدرسة الربيع*
صوت معاها و صوت ضدها.

*10- مدرسة ابو ظبي الدولية*
فيلا في مشرف, و الدراسه قويه جدا كما قالت احدى الأمهات, و لكن موقع المدرسه خطر جداا. " صوت واحد فقط"

1*1- مدرسة الخبيرات البريطانية*
قالت احدى الأمهات انها الأولى في الترتيب على مدارس ابو ظبي واللي بعدها الشويفات. لكن كان ها صوت واحد فقط.

*12- مدرسة بن حمودة النموذجية*
صوت واحد فقط

*13- مدرسة الشهب الخاصه*
صوت واحد فقط

*14- أكاديمية زايد* 
صوت واحد فقط

*15- مدرسة الابداع العلمي*
في خليفه, لم يمدحها احد يعني ابتعدوا عنها, وايد اهمال و تسيب و لا يوجد اهتمام بالأطفال في حالة الاصابه. و هي ليست فرع من مدرسة الابداع العلمي اللي في الشارقه.

*16- مدرسة الورود*
ما مدحها احد, قيل انه بعد ان تغيرت المديره اصبحت تسيب ولا فيها اي نشاط لجذب الطفل للمدرسه. و هي مدرسة تجارية.

على فكره يا امهات, لا تاخذون الكلام اللي فوق كمقياس لاختيار المدارس. لازم كل ام تروح و تشوف المدرسه و مرافقها و المناهج و كل شي. و الله يوفق اعيالنا يارب

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

مدارس دبي و هي كالتالي:

*1- مدرسة الشويفات الدولية*
رقم واحد بلا منازع

*2- مدرسة الاتحاد الوطنية*
نفس اللي في ابو ظبي يعني ممتازه من كل النواحي.

*3- مدرسة دبي الدولية*
صوت قال انها سابقا من اروع ما يكون لكن الحين دمار . هذا بالنسبة لفرع القرهود. و بنفس الوقت صوت قال انه فرع القرهود وايد ممتاز و دراسته قويه. و 3 اصوات مع المدح. 
الفرع الثاني منها في البرشا قيل انه احسن لأنه اعداد الطلبه مو كبيره و دراسته قويه

*4- مدرسة الخليج*
صوتين على انها زينه

*5- دبي الوطنية*
بعد صوتين على انها زينه

*6- مدرسة جميرا النموذجية التطويرية*
صوتين على انها ممتازه

*7- النموذجيه التطويريه*
صوت واحد فقط

*8- البحث العلمي*
صوت واحد فقط و قال انه المدسه تمتاز باهتمامها بالدين لكن اسعارها ضو.

*9- الأمريكية الدولية بالشارقه*
فرع دبي صوت واحد فقط

*10- المعارف الخاصه*
صوت واحد فقط

*11- دبي للتربية الحديثه*
ابتعدوا عنها صوتين ضدها و قبل انهم يعطون درجات بالهبل و الغش عندهم عادي. و لو انه الطالب ماخذ عندهم 90% و تسئلونه بأي شي ما يعرف يجاوب.

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

باجي العين و الشارقه اكملهم متى ما قمت من النوم.
سلام و تصبحون على خير.

----------


## ام فهد

مشكوووووووورة اختي طيبة عالمجهود ما قصرتي ...

كنت اتمنى بنات بوظبي يبون طاري المدرسة العلمية الدولية اللي فبوظبي .. افكر اني ادخل ولدي هناك..الي تعرف شىء عن هالمدرسة يا ليت تخبرني ..

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

مدارس العين و هي كالتالي:

*1- الشويفات الدولية*

*2- ليوا*
خمس اصوات, و قيل انه يوم السبت عندهم لحفظ القرآن الكريم و أحكام التجويد و التلاوه. مدرسه قويه.

*3- الظفرة*
قالوا انها من المدارس القويه و حصلت 3 اصوات

*4- مدرسة النشء الصالح*
منهج امريكي + منهج الوزاره و يهتمون بالدين و العربي و فيه عندهم حصص لتحفيظ القرآن و الحديث. لها صوتين.

*5- الانجلش سبيكنج سكول*
صوت واحد فقط, و قيل انها نفس الشويفات و أحسن لإنها محترمه؟؟؟؟ قيل العربي و الدين اشويه ضعيف.

*6- مدرسة محمد بن خالد للأجيال*
صوت واحد فقط مدح المدرسه و قال انها قويه و ممتازه.

*7- المدرسة العالمية*
صوت واحد فقط معاها 

*8- حضانة الكواكب ( بلانيت)*
تابعة لمنتسوري و هي ممتازه جدا يتعلم فيها الطفل القراءة والكتابه. صوت واحد فقط

*9- المدرسة الدولية*
صوت معاها و صوت ضدها, يعني احتاروا يا جماعه.

*10- مدرسة الامارات الوطنية و مدرسة المدار*
بنات اسألوا عنها لكن ما كان فيه رد عليهم, اللي يعرف يريحهم و يرد

----------


## فديت ريلي ابراهيم

مدارس الشارقه شو عنها

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

مدارس الشارقه و هي كالتالي:

*1- الشويفات الدولية*

*2- الابداع العلمي*
ملك صلاح بو خاطر و اهتمامهم رائع بالدين. لها 3 اصوات

*3- مدرسة الرسالة الخاصه*
منهج بريطاني و البيئه اسلامية. صوت واحد فقط

*4- مدرسة فكتوريا الانجليزيه*
فرع لمدرسة فكتوريا في بريطانيا و دراستها قويه. صوت واحد فقط

*5- المدرسة الاسترالية*
دراستهم قويه و عندهم دروس للسباحه.

*6- مدرسة ويس جرين*
تأسيسهم قوي, لأني شفت ولد عم اعيالي فيها ماشاءالله بلبل انجليزي.

*7-مدرسة الوردية*
صوت واحد فقط

*8- المدرسة الأمريكية في الشارقة*
ما مدحوهاا و قالوا عنها انها خرطي و اهمال و تسيب و ماديين بشكل بحت. و الشرح مو ذاك الزود علشان الطالب يسجل في دروس التقويه اللي تنظمها المدرسه.

*9- مدرسة الشارقة الخاصه*
ما امدحوها و قالوا انه لغة الطلبة في الانجليزي مو ذاك الزود.

----------


## Pearl

مجهود رائع اختى طيبة
جزاك الله خير

----------


## Hazel eyes_no1

جزاكم الله خير على المعلومات الحلوة..

عندي بنتي أبحث لها على مدرسة KG2أيضا.. و عجبتني عدة مدارس...
منها : النهضه الوطنية..( يوجد فصل بين البنات و الأولاد و هذا ممتاز).
المدرسة الاسلامية الانجليزية..
المدرسة الاسلامية الدولية..
مدرسة البشائر الخاصة ( مدرسة رائعة تعليمها قوي بركزوا على القران و الدين و الأدعية) لكنها بعيدة.. في مصفًح!!

و الان استقريت على مدرسة جمعية المرأة الظبيانية.. و بحكم أنني لم أدرس في ابو ظبي و لا عندي فكرة عنها.. حد جربها.. و شو رايكم فيها كمدرسة؟
اذا عندكم خيارات أخرى ايضا بكون مشكورة.. مع العلم أن أكثر ما يهمني أن تكون مدرسة ملتزمة تهتم بالدين و المنهاج القوي.. و ليست بتبشيرية أو مختلطة..

لكم جزيل الشكر:1 (32):

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

انصحج اختي Hazel eyes_no1
بمدرسة الاتحاد الوطنية الخاصه, و هذا موقعهم على النت

http://www.alittihad-ad.com/ittihad%20sch.htm
رقم التلفون في الموقع خطء 025562666

----------


## Umm Humaid

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

أنا ولدي في KG1 في مدرسة الابداع العلمي اللي في الشارقة (مدرسة صلاح بو خاطر)

أول شي المدرسة منهاجها بريطاني ..والمبنى ما شاء الله وايد حلو وفيه حوض سباحة بعد ...(بس ال KG ما يعطونهم سباحة)

انا واااايد مرتاحة من المدرسة وأسلوب التدريس فيها ..مركزين وايد على اللغة الانجليزية + اللغة العربية ... وما شاء الله ولدي الحين بيكمل 4 سنوات ويتكلم انجليزي ...

عيبها الوحيد انها غالية ... الاسلوب اللي عيبني وايد هي المفكرة ...كل طالب اتكون له مفكرة خاصة كل يوم يوديها المدرسة ...المعلمة أو ولية الامر اذا عندها أي ملاحظات ممكن تكتب الملاحظة في المفكرة ..

ومسهلين وسائل الاتصال بالمدرسة وايد ...وخاصة من خلال موقعهم ....ممكن ادشين على الموقع واتشوفين ولدج أو بنتج شو كلوا في المدرسة ...درجاتهم تاخذينها من الموقع ..واذا عندهم امتحانات أو لا ...

والرحلات ..ما شاء الله شهريا .. وأحيانا في الشهر مرتين ... والحمد لله ولدي وايد مرتاح من المدرسة وواس
يد يحب معلماته ...

هذا اللي عندي ..وأي استفسار ثاني ترانا حاضرين ...والحمد لله سجلته الحين في نفس المدرسة حق KG2

وهذا الموقع مالهم ... 

http://www.scs-sharjah.com/arabic/about/index.html

----------


## اللوتس

بالنسبة لمدرسة abc ممتازة جدا صح ان مبناها فيلا وملمومه على بعضها لكن فى دراستها وايد قويه تقريبا نفس مستوى مدرسة الشويفات فى اللغه الانجليزية اما بالنسبة للتربية الاسلاميية واللغة العربية مركزين وايد عليهم وعن تجربتى الشخصيه انا ولدى فيها وماشاءالله عليه ربى يحفظه يتكلم الانجليزى بطلاقه ونفس الشى اللغة العربية والتربية الاسلامية وعلى فكرة صاحب المدرسة بريطانى واى استفسار عن المدرسة انا تحت الطلب

----------


## Baith

اختي اللوتس صاحب المدرسة دنماركي انا اشوفه بنتي في حضانه abc وزوجته انا اكلمها شبه يومي بس زين اختي لقيتك انا بنتي انشاء الله بتكون فيها بس يوم الاربعاء اللي طاف كانت حفلة التخرج مالتهم بس لاحظت ان فيها كله جنسيات عربيه بس انا كانوا قايلين لي انها اكثرها اجانب

انا من ناحيه الحضانه كنت مرتاحه وايد بس وايد احاتي المدرسة شو تنصحيني واي مدرسه تنصحيني احطها عندها للكيجي 1 لانه زوجه صاحب المدرسة قالت لي حطيها عند مدرسه رومانيه وايد زينه ويوم اتصلت المدرسة كلمت حد في الادارة قالت العربيات احسن منها مع ان بعكس زوجه صاحب المدرسه ؟؟؟؟؟ انا وايد محتاره

----------


## اللوتس

lمشكورة الغالية على ردج .. بس بغيت اعرف بنتج اسمها حورلانه صديقتى بنتها فى حضانة abc المهم بالنسبة لمدرسةabc وبالخص الكيج 1 الحق ينقال كل المدرسات مستواهم فى التدريس نفس الشئ وكلهم ماشاءالله عليهم حبوبات لكن الاختلاف فى ان تريدين بنتج اتكون عند مدرسة اللغة العربية اوالانجليزية واذا بغيتى الاستفسار اكثرارسللىرقمج على الخاص ومايكون خاطرج الا طيب

----------


## Baith

اختي انا بنتي اسمها شيخه واهي الوحيده اللي في الحضانه اسمها شيخه 

انا ابي بنتي عند مدرسة اتكون زينه مو مهم عربي ولا انجليزي بس انا انجليزيتها اتكون زينه لاني احاتي الدراسه لاني انا مااكلمها انجليزي بس ابي تدرس عشان اختها وايد مستوها يكسر الخاطر وماتحب تكلم ابدا انجليزي بس اختها عادي

----------


## roudah

السلام عليكم خواتى ابغي حد يفيدني في أحسن مدرسه خاصة في أبوظبي و أبغي أسأل عن مدرسة ABC وعن الأتحاد الخاصة وعن النهضة

----------


## roudah

محد شاف موضوعي ممكن حد يساعدني في أحسن المدارس في أبوظبي

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

اختي roudahh
رجعي صفحه 20 من نفس الموضوع تلقين ملخص عن مدارس ابوظبي و احسنهم و انشاءالله يفيدج يارب.
و اذا تبين نصيحة اخت, جربي الشويفات او الاتحاد الخاصه و انشاءالله خير يارب

----------


## dana2005

السلام عليكم كيف الحال أخواتي 
انا ابني السنة بيروح كي جي 1 ومحتارة بين هالمدراس:
ABC
النهضة
او انترناشيونال كميونيتي سكول
ياريت تفودوني بأسرع وقت ممكن عشان موعد التسجيل الحين وأنا محتارة عالآخر

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

سلام اختي دانه
انصحج بمدرسة الاتحاد الوطنية وايد امدحوها, و احسن من النهظه والله نفس ما قالوا البنات.
و اذا تبين وحده من اللي كاتبتهم خليكي على النهظه.
و بعدين نصيحه مني. ليش ما تروحين المدرستين و تشوفين و اللي ترتاحين لمناهجها و اسلوبهم في التعامل دخلي ولدج فيها
الله يوفق ولدج يارب.

----------


## هند1

أريد أسماء المدارس الحكومية في دبي للمراحل الإبتدائية
أريد تخبروني أي مدارس مستواها أوكى
واريد أعرف إذا يوجد فيها مدارس نموذجية 
أريد الرد بسسسسسسسسسسرعة

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

اختي هندل
هذي اسامي مدارس ذكرت في الموضوع و هي نموذجيه, و اذا كنتي تبين مدارس خاصه رجعي لصفحه 20 تحصلين تلخيص للمدارس

مدرسة جميرا النموذجية التطويرية
صوتين على انها ممتازه

النموذجيه التطويريه
صوت واحد فقط

----------


## dana2005

شكرا ياأختي على ردك لكن الاتحاد الوطنية بعيدة عن بيتي أعتقد إنها في مدينة خليفة خارج أبوظبي 
أنا أبى مدرسة قريبة مني وداخل أبوظبي 
طيب لو رحت المدرسة عادي بيستقبلوني وبيخلوني أشوف المنهاج

----------


## ام فهد

dana 2005
عااادي حبيبتي سيري المدارس ولفيييها يستقبلوونج ويراونج المنهج وتشوفين الكلاسات بعد..

انا سرت من فتره مدرسة العلمية الدولية استقبلوني وشفت المنهج والكلاسات ويلست مع مسولة قسم ال كي جي وعطتني فكرة عن تعاملهم مع كجي والدراسه حتى الحمامات عزكم الله شفتهااا لوووول

----------


## ام فهد

عيبتني المدرسة العلميه الدولية من ناحيه المنهج والتدريس والمعاملة والانشطة منهجهم بريطاني حد من هلنا مدخله عيالها هناك عندها بنت كجي 2 و ولد قريد 6 ... مشاءالله عليهم يرمسون انكليزي والبنت كجي 2 مشاءالله عليها عاااادي ترمس انكليزي وتسولف ويهتمون بالعربي والدين بعد ما يهملونه شرات باقي المدارس...ان شاءالله قررت ادخل عيالي هناك لاني زرت المدرسة .. بس عيبها المبنى شرات الفلل..

----------


## ام-عنودالقحطاني

بنت فيه حدي يعرف عن مدارس بن ياس الخاصه ارجو الردددددددددددددددددددددد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟انا في الشامخه وريد مداس اوكيه مممكن تسعدوني

----------


## هند1

> اختي هندل
> هذي اسامي مدارس ذكرت في الموضوع و هي نموذجيه, و اذا كنتي تبين مدارس خاصه رجعي لصفحه 20 تحصلين تلخيص للمدارس
> 
> مدرسة جميرا النموذجية التطويرية
> صوتين على انها ممتازه
> 
> النموذجيه التطويريه
> صوت واحد فقط




_مشكووووورةأختي طيبة على المعلومات_:22 (22):

----------


## هند1

أريد معلومات عن مدرسة هند بن مكتوم للمرحلة الإبتدائية عن مستوى المدرسة من الناحية الدراسية
وعن الإنكليزي فيها أوكى أو لا 
أرجو الإستفادة منكم هذي المدرسة في دبي

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

خواتي اي مدرسه قبل ما تقررون تدخلون اعيالكم فيها روحوا و شوفوها
شوفوا المناهج و الكلاسات و اشلون الطلبه يتفاعلون مع المدرسات.
قبل ما اقرر حق ولدي على مدرسة الشويفات. رحت و شفت الكتب و راووني الكلاسات , حتى الحمامات و انتوا بكرامه دشيتهم والله اتطمن على مستقبل ولدي و النظافه. شفت كل شي.

----------


## Pearl

لو سمحت الاخت ام هديل صاحبة الموضوع بنقل نتائج الاستبيان في الصفحه 20 الى اول صفحه للتسهيل على المتصفح
مع الشكر الخاص للاخت طيبه

----------


## No 5

اشكر الاخت صاحبة الموضوع على طرحها له

وكل الاخوات اللي شاركن بتجاربهن لنفع غيرهن

وحبيت اتكلم عن تجربتي في مدارس بوظبي

بديت بمدرسة الورود مع بنتي...بس للصف الثاني ( كنا في العين قبل) وعقب نقلتها على الامارات الوطنية من ثالث ابتدائي والحين هي في سابع ....بس بصراحه المدرسة مستواها من سئ الى اسوأ في كل شي....ادارة ...معلمات - البعض -... معامله الاهل...متابعة...كل شيء

المهم طلعت الولد والبنت الاصغر ثالث ورابع وسجلتهم السنة هذي بالاتحاد الوطنية الخاصة بمدينة خليفة ( أ)

مستواهم الدراسي اتحسن - خاصة كانت مشكلتهم باللغة العربية في الامارات الوطنية كان حظهم مع معلمات مب لين هناك في اللغة العربية .... المهم

الاتحاد الوطنية احس بعدهم ما اثبتوا وجودهم الى الان... وسمعتهم كانت اقوى من واقعهم....صح الادارة متعاونة ومحتوين كل المواقف اللي يمرون فيها...وهذا نقطة قوية تنحسب الهم

يعني قالوا كل يوم 20 دقيقة لحفظ القران صارت حصة بالاسبوع ولعيال مب مهتمين فيها بل يشوفون حفظ القران عبء...وقالوا انه الهم برنامج جدا مشوق في الحفظ ما شفنا منه شي

والشي الثاني مافيه معلمة انجليزية والا كندية للغة الانجليزية....كلهن عربيات...هذا للمرحلة الابتدائية

يقولون هالشي بيحاولون انه يغيرونه السنة اليايه

اجمالا اعطيهم السنة 65 الى 60 /100 وان شاء الله السنة اليايه اتكون احسن.... يعني بخلي عيالي فيها

والكبيرة قاعده احاول الاقي الها مكان في اكاديمية الشيخ زايد ....والله يوفق

سؤالي للاخت طيبة الكويتية
انا اتشاور اسجل الصغيرة في الشويفات - خليفة أ - وبالكثير بخليها للصف الثالث...لانه ما اباها اتكمل بالاختلاط

حبيت اسئلج شو رايج بدوام ال KG1 للساعة 3:10 ما اتشوفينه طويل ومرهق للياهل ؟؟

وحبيت اتخبرج اختي شو ياخذون طول هاليوم الطويل ؟؟ وكيف كان يرد ولدج من المدرسة ؟؟

تعبان ... والا عادي وكيف اتنظمين نومه بعد هالدوام الطويل ؟؟

اشكرج اختي مسبقا على سعة صدرج لاسئلتي وتسلمين

----------


## No 5

> خواتي... انا ولدي بيكون في شهر 9 \2007 ثلاث سنين و 9 شهور... شو نصيحتكم ادخلة كي جي 1 ولا حضانه اريد رد عن تجربه... لان قالولي لو كان عمرة 4 سنين و9 شهور كي جي 1 بيكون مستواة ممتاز... انا محتارة اي مدرسة ادخلة.. انا مرتاحة حق مدرسة البطين العلمية... حد عندة عيال فيها ويقدر ايفيدني؟؟؟ وبعد ابسأل عن حضانة فيرست ستبس؟؟ عندكم معلومات؟؟


مرحبا اختي....عمره جدا مناسب للكي جي 1 ....لانه المفروض الياهل يكون عمره 4 والا فوقه شوي والا تحته بشوي مثل ولدج ربي يحفظه

انا بنتي يتكون على شهر 10 مكملة 4 سنين يعني جدا مناسب وقدراتها بعد....انا كل عيالي دخلتهم على 4 كي جي 1 الا الكبيرة دخلت وعمرها 3سنين و3 شهور وندمت....مع انها ماشاء الله وااااااااااايد اوكي بكل الصفوف اللي درست فيها والحين في 7...

والمدارس اللي ذكرتيهن ما عندي خبرة معاهم....ما اقدر افيدج اختي

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

هلا والله اختي No 5
والله بالنسبه لولدي ترى حاله من حال بنتج, رايح السنه الدراسيه اليايه كي جي 1. و بالنسبة لدوامهم يا اختي صج انه طويل اشويه لكن افيد للطفل والله. فكري فيها اغلب يومه بالمدرسه يختلط بغيره من اليهال يكتسب مهارات و لغه. و بعدين لا تحاتين الياهل راح يضبط نفسه, راح تلقينه من بعد اول يوم دراسي ينام لج الساعه 6 او سبع المغرب. لأنه ينش من الرقاد وايد مبجر. 
لما رحنا المدرسه نسجل ولدنا شرينا كتبهم مالت الكي جي 1 علشان اجهز ولدي للمدرسه. يعني اخلي ايده تاخذ على الكتابه و شكل الحروف و الأرقام. ماشاءالله كتبهم وايد.
عندهم كتابين للحروف الهجائيه الانجليزيه.
كتابين للحروف الهجائيه العربيه
كتابين للرياضيات
عندهم كتاب للكلمات الجديده و التدريبات.
هذي بعض الكتب بس, لأنه أمين المخزن قال راح يغيرونهم من جذي باجيهم مو موجود. يعني يا اختي لا تحاتين يومهم الدراسي مشحون والله. توكلي على الله و دخليها الشويفات 
احدى الخوات بالمنتدى ما قصرت معاي و قالت لي انهم بعد يحفظونهم قرآن. صج انه مو ذاك الاهتمام فيه لكن مو مشكله. لأني راح اعوض الشي هذا بوديه مراكز لتحفيظ القرآن ان شاءالله.

الله يوفق اعيالنا يارب و يصلحهم. و اذا عندج اي سؤال انا حاضره و آسفه لأني تأخرت عليج بالرد.

----------


## No 5

تسلمين والله اختي طيبة الكويتية

وربي يحفظ لج غاليج

انا بصراحه طلعت من الاتحاد مب مرتاحه لمقابلة بنتي وما لقيت حد هناك اعرفه مسجل عياله بالكي جي اتخبره عن الروضة عندهم

فمريت على الشويفات وبصراحه شكل المدرسة اوكي وتعطيج انطباع ممتاز وطبعا سمعة الشويفات غنية عن التعريف بمستواهم الدراسي

محد سئلته الا مدح تدريسهم لو اختلف معاهم بشي ثاني.... محتاره وما ادري ارضى بالاتحاد والا اجرب الشويفات ؟!!

انا ناويه ازور المدرسة واشوفها وادخل الكلاسات...وبعدها بستخير وبقرر

تسلمين اختي على ردج و ذوقج :22 (6):

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

روحي يا اختي شوفوي الثنتين و خلي بنتج وياج. اهي تشوف مدرستها و تختار. شوفي كل شي بالاتحاد و الشويفات. من كلاسات و ملاعب و مناهج و حمامات و انتي بكرامه. كل شي يعني اوقفي ببلعومهم من الاسئله.
و بعد ما تزورين المدرستين صلي استخاره واللي فيه الخير لبنتج راح يكون يارب.
الله يوفقها

----------


## No 5

اختي طيبة الكويتية

اشكرج على ردج....انا عندي ثنينه من عيالي في الاتحاد بالابتدائية بس ما جربت الكي جي عندهم

وبصراحه ما عجبتني طريقتهم بالمقابلة

بس طبعا باخذ برايج وبشوف مدرسة الشويفات عدل قبل ما اسجل بنتي عندهم

قالت لي اللي هناك حددي موعد وتعالي شوفي اللي تبينه

مشكورة اختي وربي يوفقج

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

حياج الله اختي
والله يوفق الجميع ان شاءالله.

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

بشري اختي No 5
رحتي ولا بعدج؟؟

----------


## just lolita

أخواتي في الله مدرسة الإبداع العلمي الشارقة ممتازة وخصوصا ال ( ك جي ) فديت متلو بنت خالي :13 (5):  .. وصلو إستخارة لأنها الطريق السليم للإختيار  :13 (5):  اللهم صلي على الهادي الأمين محمد وعلى آله وأزواجه وصحبه ومن الاه وتبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين

----------


## Pearl

ايش رايكم في دراسة النهضه
اريد انقل ابني من Abc
هو هايروح kg2?

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

4- مدرسة النهظه الوطنية
نفس اللي قبلها صوت واحد اشتكى من كثر الطلبات و انهم وايد و سخيفه و انه وقت الطالب يروح في تلبية الطلبات . لكن بنفس الوقت الصوت هذا مدح كثر الأنشطه في الصفوف و انه التحفيظ القرآني للطبه ممتاز و يكون عندهم كم كبير من المفردات و المعلومات العلمية و الشرح ممتاز.
بالمقابل 3 اصوات مع المدرسه و واحد منهم قال انه الطلبات بسيطه و متوفره في كل بيت.و الأنشطه روعه.

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

و اذا تبين معلومات اكثر عن مدارس ابو ظبي رجعي لصفحه عشرين

----------


## Baith

Pearl ليش اختي ليش بتنقلينه من المدرسه فيها شئ لاني ابي انقل بنتي هناك

----------


## Pearl

Baith
للامانه اختى مدرسة Abc وايد اوكي في التدريس يعنى ابني بيخلص كي جي 1 وهما معلمينه كل الحروف عربي وانجليزي والارقام وبيعرف يقراء كام كلمه باللغه الانجليزية وحافظ اكثر من سوره قصيره وحافظ كميه من الاغاني الانجليزيه وكان مشارك في حفلتهم وبيهتمون وايد بالمراجعه اللي قبل الامتحان النهائي صراحه انا عاجبني تدريسهم
بس انا بنقله منها لسببين
المدرسه لحد جريد 6 بس وانا افضل انقله مدرسه لحد جريد 12 احسن نقل الطفل وهو صغير احسن من الكبير يتاثر بالنقل
كمان النهضه عندهم وايد نشاطات وممارسة رياضه وسباحه وانا ما اريد ابنى بس يدرس اريده يمارس هوايات ونشاطات وهذا شوي محدود في ال اي بي سي
انا متخوفه من التدريس في النهضه لو احد الامهات اولادها في النهضه اريد استفسر منها عن شوية اشياء
والله لسه متردده في نقله بستخير واشوف ان شاء الله

----------


## um mohammad

ممكن حد يساعدني ويدلني على حضانة زينة

----------


## um mohammad

في ابوظبي

----------


## اللوتس

حضانةِِ ABC وايد ممتازة جدا جدا ومابتندمين عليها

----------


## اللوتس

ختيه Pearl انصحج ان اتخلين ولدج فى مدرسة ABC لانها وايد ممتازة ومتخوف لان الطلاب اللى فيها اصغار ومايخوفون وبعد جريد 6 بيكون ولدج كبر ومابتخافين عليه بعكس مدرسة النهضه اللى طلابها يخوفون ودراستهم من جريد 1 الى فوق موب لين اهناك بس كى جى 1 وكى جى 2 دراستهم ممتازة فى النهضه

----------


## فيونكا

بالعكس الغالية انا عيالي في النهضه من الكي جي و الحين ال ابتدائي وايد اوكي و الحمدلله يتكلمون انجليزي و الحمدلله حافضين ادعية و سور و احاديث و القراة والكتابة و غير الانشطة الي تنمي الطالب و تنفس عنه ...... بس دائما اقول شخصية الطفل و دور الاهل يلعبون دور كبير في تعليم الطفل و تنميته و السموحة الغاليات

----------


## Pearl

اختى اللوتس شكرا لردك بس مافهمت كيف يعنى الاولاد يخوفون 
وانت اولادك في النهضه؟
اختى فيونكا يعنى تشجعيني انقل ابنى الي النهضه بيدخل كي جي 2 والله انا احترت
واذا تسمحيلي استفسر منك عن شوية اشياء عن المدرسة على الخاص

----------


## Baith

Pearl انا كانت بنتي بعد في الحفله مالتهم

----------


## ام عمار

المدارس الخاصه في عجمان الصراحه الوطنيه مااا عليه كلام ولدي عندهم ماشاءاللله عليه

----------


## Pearl

> Pearl انا كانت بنتي بعد في الحفله مالتهم


كتير كانو حلويين مال نرسري ماشاء الله عليهم

على فكره هم فتحو باب التسجيل لل كي جي في اي بس سي وماشاء الله عليهم بسرعه بيخلصوا

----------


## Baith

انا امس قلت لهم يسجلون بنتي

----------


## No 5

> بشري اختي No 5
> رحتي ولا بعدج؟؟


مرحبا طيبة الكويتية

بصراحه محد شجعني من هليه اوديها الشويفات بس لسبب واحد

انه دوامهم للساعه 3:10 ...قالوا وااااااااااااااايد على بنت صغيرة

وانا يالسه محتارة في دوامي اطلع اشوف الشويفات والا لا....اتصلوا الاتحاد وقالوا انها مقبوله تعالي دفعي قسط الحجز

على طول وافقت.... قلت في خاطريه سبحان الله خيره انها اتكون بالاتحاد

اشكرج الغالية على سؤالج..... طيبة وانتي طيبة :22 (13):

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

أختي No 5

الله يوفقها يارب وين ماكانت بالشويفات ولا الاتحاد كله تعليم. و احنا راح نتعب وياهم و ندرسهم و نتابعهم.
الله يصلح اعيالنا ان شاءالله يارب و يهديهم.

----------


## ساره_2001

خواتي الغاليات ..
انا المدارس القريبه مني بتكون في منطقة خليفه أ وبنتي بتروح صف اول ومحتاره اي احسن مدرسه والمشكله ان السعر الي ناسبني هو مدرسة الابدع العلميه والباقي اسعارهم فوق العشر الاف مادري اذا حد منكن عيالها بالمدرسه او معارفها ياليت اتفيدني بلييييييييييز

----------


## النجمة الذهبية

اخواتي في ابوظبي مدرسة المروى بين الجسرين حكومية سمعتوا عنها

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

اختي ساره

مدرسة الابداع العلمي
في خليفه, لم يمدحها احد يعني ابتعدي عنها, وايد اهمال و تسيب و لا يوجد اهتمام بالأطفال في حالة الاصابه. و هي ليست فرع من مدرسة الابداع العلمي اللي في الشارقه.

دوري مدرسه غيرها افضل لبنتج. اما عن المدارس اللي فوق العشرة آلاف ممكن تدفعين لهم على دفعات ما ياخذون دفعه وحده والله يا اختي. انتي شوفي و ان شاءالله خير يارب.

----------


## dana2005

على فكرة التسجيل في مدرسة ABC انتهى ورحت اليوم سجلت ولدي كي جي 1 ودفعت القسط وحجزت له مكان وبصراحة رحت وشفت المدرسة عجبتني وقلبي انشرح لها كتير .. وشفت المدرسات كتير حبوبات وطيوبات .. صح المبنى صغير .. لكن الإدارة والمدرسات كتير روعة وقابلوني بشكل حلو .. وجوا ناس يسجلوا ابنهم قالولهم خلاص انتهى التسجيل ... بصراحة المدرسة ماعليها كلام.. وربنا يوفق الجميع ..

----------


## Baith

انا طلبت من النرسري يسجلون بنتي في الحضانة انشاء الله تكون الامور مضبوطه

----------


## أحلى أم

خواتي حد يعرف حد دخل حضانة *نجوم المستقبل؟؟*
مدحولي اياها .. سالت استفسر قالولي عندهم صف للاطفال من عمر 4 شهور ... وصف ثاني من 3 لين 4 سنين ويدرسون فيه عربي وانجليزي وقرآن وهو صف لما قبل المدرسة .. ولدي عمرة بيكون ع 9 3سنين و8 شهور افكر احطة فيها لين السنه اليايه كتهيأة قبل الروضه.. شو نصيحتكم؟ وحد عندة معلومة عن الحضانه؟

----------


## جالاكســـي

اللى تبى اطفالها يتحدثون بالانجليزي .......محادثة ....وقرأة قصص وانشطة.....
طبعا كل المواد بالانجليزى
ونشاطات خيالية 
وتجهيزات رااااااااااااااااائعة 
بناتى بمدرسة بالبرشاء ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااززة
وفى صور لها بموضوعى بصفحة الطفل

وهذا موقعهم
http://www.gemsaa-dubai.com/

----------


## متفائلة بالخير

شرايكم بروضه المسك اللي في العين ؟؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> خواتي حد يعرف حد دخل حضانة *نجوم المستقبل؟؟*
> مدحولي اياها .. سالت استفسر قالولي عندهم صف للاطفال من عمر 4 شهور ... وصف ثاني من 3 لين 4 سنين ويدرسون فيه عربي وانجليزي وقرآن وهو صف لما قبل المدرسة .. ولدي عمرة بيكون ع 9 3سنين و8 شهور افكر احطة فيها لين السنه اليايه كتهيأة قبل الروضه.. شو نصيحتكم؟ وحد عندة معلومة عن الحضانه؟


اختي احلى ام
ولدج اذا على كلامك شهر 9 ان شاءالله 3 سنوات و 8 شهور عمره وايد مناسب لدخول الكي جي 1. دخليه و توكلي على الله بس اهم شي اختاري له مدرسه زينه. والله يوفقه يارب و يحفظه ان شاءالله.

----------


## @عصفورة دبي@

أنا الصراحه أنصح بمدرسة دبي الوطنيه ماشاء الله اليهال اللي في kg1 يتفاعلون مع المعلمه ويتكلمون معها انكليزي وعيبني في المدرسه نفسها في المناسبات الدينيه يسون أنشطه حق الصغاريه (مثل رمضان _العيد_الحج ) وغيرها يخلونهم يعيشون الحدث في المدرسه..... يعني في اهتمام من الناحيه الدينيه وماشاء الله يحفظونهم طول السنه حوالي 7 سور قرآنيه اجباري 

وأسعارها زادت على العام اليديد kg 1 و kg 2 و لg 1 نفس السعر 15000 

:22 (20): :1 (2): :1 (58): :22 (30): :1 (65):  :13 (47):

----------


## amalmansouri

اختي عصفورة دبي قالوا ب 16200 انا ولدي هناك بس الدرب اللي متعبنا في حد يعرف عن مدرسة الخليج الوطنيه ارجوكم ساعدوني من شوي كتبت وماحد رد عليه

----------


## جالاكســـي

بالنسة للاكاديمة

kg1 ,BR S ب25 الف

KG2 >>>>ب38 الف

وبعدها من G1<<<<<<<< ب55 الف

----------


## Baith

واااااااااااااااااو اختي جلاكسي عيل الجامعه بكم

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

ماشاءالله اختي جالاكسي
من صجهم هذول. اسعارهم تخرع والله.

----------


## أم شمسه

السلام عليكم

ساعدوني دخيلكم .. بسافر قريب ولليوم ما رسيت على مدرسه أسجل فيها بنتي.وبعض المدارس عدد الطلاب فيها اكتمل... وما يستقبلون زياده 

من جرب الاكاديميه الدوليه اللي يحطونها دوم في الجرايد؟

وشو رايكم في ديرة الدوليه واليونيفرسال امريكان في الفيستيفال سيتي ؟؟ والأب تاون في مردف ؟؟ تسوى ولا مجرد شكل ؟؟

شو تنصحوني ؟؟

اختي اللي سألت عن الخليج الوطنيه .. عندنا 7 من أهلنا فيها يمدحونها وايد بس انا ما حبيتها ولا تاخذين على كلامي لأني ما جربت شي للحين وروحي محتاره  :Smile:  ابا شي قريب على البيت

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

والله يا اختي أم شمسه ما اعرف شي عن المدارس اللي ذكرتيها
اتمنى البنات اللي جربوا يردون عليج بسرعه لأنه التسجيل بادي من زمان خوفج المدارس الزينه اغلبهم يقولون اكتفينا. لا تقعدين و خلج ورا الموضوع يا اختي و روحي المدارس اللي ذكرتيهم و شوفي المناهج و اللي ترتاحين لها و تحسين تعاملهم احسن توكلي على الله و سجلي الطفل.

----------


## just lolita

الغالية أختي في الله أنا أعرف عن إلي في الشارجة الإبداع العلمي والمروج الإنجليزية الخاصة وايد زينين وإسلوبهم حلو ومتجدد مع الأطفال والإستخارة أفضل حل.. والله يحفظلج بنوتج وتشوفينها من المتفوقات يارب .. وتروحين وترجعين بالسلامة يارب

الله يحفظكم ويحفظنا جميعًا إن شاء الله اللهم صلي على حبيبك وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله وأزواجه وصحبه الطاهرين ومن والاه وتبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين

----------


## Pearl

والله ماقهرني غير ال 944 يعني ماكفاهم ال 55 الف سبحان الله

----------


## uma7med99

الغالية أنا انصحج بالمنهج البريطاني صح هو صعب جدا بس اتحسين فرق بين طلاب الامريكية وشويفات فرق كبير الطلاب في الصف الثالث في شويفات مستواه يعادل طالب في صف الأول اعدادي وهذا عن تجربة

----------


## amalmansouri

مشكورة اختي ام شمسة انشالله اني احصل مكان حق ولدي

----------


## أم شمسه

> والله يا اختي أم شمسه ما اعرف شي عن المدارس اللي ذكرتيها
> اتمنى البنات اللي جربوا يردون عليج بسرعه لأنه التسجيل بادي من زمان خوفج المدارس الزينه اغلبهم يقولون اكتفينا. لا تقعدين و خلج ورا الموضوع يا اختي و روحي المدارس اللي ذكرتيهم و شوفي المناهج و اللي ترتاحين لها و تحسين تعاملهم احسن توكلي على الله و سجلي الطفل.


هلا اختي طيبه الكويتيه

أنا شو اللي حيرني غير اني سرت وشفت بعيني..المدارس اللي ذكرتها يديده هذي ثاني سنه لهم (ديرة انترناشونال(منهج بريطاني. واليونيفرسال امريكان أمريكي والاب تاون بريطاني .وكلها مدارس يديده ومن الحجم والشكل والمرافق والنشاطات والسكيورتي ممتازين) بس ما أعرف شي عن المناهج غير انهم 13 سنه دراسيه هب 12 مثل البقيه!! بالاضافه الى سنتين روضه.أسعارهم تبدأ 25 الف:1 (8): 

المناهج ماراح أعرفها الا اذا عيالي توهقوا ودرسوا عندهم..اللي ما عجبني انهم ما يدرسون تربية اسلاميه الا مرتين في الاسبوع..وعقب اكتشفت ان أغلب المدارس نفس الشي :1 (2):

----------


## أم شمسه

> الغالية أختي في الله أنا أعرف عن إلي في الشارجة الإبداع العلمي والمروج الإنجليزية الخاصة وايد زينين وإسلوبهم حلو ومتجدد مع الأطفال والإستخارة أفضل حل.. والله يحفظلج بنوتج وتشوفينها من المتفوقات يارب .. وتروحين وترجعين بالسلامة يارب
> 
> الله يحفظكم ويحفظنا جميعًا إن شاء الله اللهم صلي على حبيبك وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله وأزواجه وصحبه الطاهرين ومن والاه وتبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين


سمعت عنهم من المشاركات بس انا في دبي وأدور على شي أقرب لسكنا :1 (80): 

مشكوره فديتج

----------


## أم شمسه

> انا سجلت بنتي في الاكاديميه الدوليه لاني في الورقاء بس يوم سرت ودخلت وراوني الصفوف والمدرسه اكثر من ممتاز ومنهجهم امركي فرنسي وفيه لغه عربيه وتربيه اسلاميه بعد


هلا اختي يعني نحن جيران :1 (4): 

مشكلة الاكاديميه الدوليه كل ما اروح لهم يعطوني معلومات غير عن أول مره:1 (6): 
مره يعلمون اطفال الكي جي السباحه ومره يقولون لا.ومره يقولون أصلا مب جاهز.والمواد مره يقولون كل يوم يدرسون دين واخر مره قالولي 3 مرات في الاسبوع..عسب جي متردده أحسهم هب سيده!

وما يدرسون فرنسي :22 (4): شكرا جارتي

----------


## أم شماء

أختي سيري شوفي مدرسة المهارات الحديثة الخاصة في المحيصنة (مدينة بدر) عدال كلية دبي الطبية للبنات
أنا مريت عليهم ويا ربيعتي لأنها تبا تنقل عيالها مدرسة قريبة من البيت...

المهم المدرسة منهاجها أمريكي بالاضافة إلى تدريس اللغة العربية والتربية الاسلامية والتربية الوطنية نفس المدارس الحكومية...وبعد عندهم مادة خاصة فيهم اسمها مهارات التفكير واللي تهدف إلى تنمية مهارات التفكير عند الأطفال...
وبالنسبة للمدرسات فللمواد اللي تدرس بالانجليزية كل المدرسات من أصل أمريكي أما المواد اللي تدرس بالعربية فالمدرسات عربيات....مع العلم إن كل اللي يشتغلون في المدرسة مسلمات حتى الأجانب...وهالشيء عجبني لأن مسألة العقيدة مهمة بالنسبة لي...وبعد عندهم كل يوم نص ساعة تلاوة وتجويد اجباري بحيث الطفل في كل مرحلة يحفظ جزء من القرآن ولين يخلص الثانوية يكون حافظ كل القرآن...
مع العلم إن أسعاهم معقولة مقارنة بالمدارس الثانية 
KG1 13900
KG2 14500
GR1 15000
GR2 15600
GR3 16200
GR4 16800
GR5 17000
GR6 17000
GR7 17000
وحاليا عندهم بس لين GR7 بس قالوا السنة الياية راح يفتحون لين GR12

وعلى فكرة يوم طلعنا من المدرسة شفنا ولية أمر ياية تاخذ عيالها عندها 3 في هالمدرسة ...ومدحتهم وايد قالت ان عيالها تنقلوا بين 4 مدارس وبالأخير استقرت على هاي لأن كل المدرسات مسلمات ولأن الواجبات فيها غير مرهقة للطلاب ...وان فيها اهتمام باللغة العربية والاسلامية بنفس درجة الاهتمام بالمنهج الآمريكي...

----------


## أم شماء

نسيت أحط لج رقم تيلفونهم 042887765
مدرسة المهارات الحديثة الخاصة School Of Modern Skills

وعلى فكرة ترا عيالي في مدرسة دبي الدولية فرع القرهود وأنا مرتاحة في هالمدرسة بس اربيعتي تبا تنقل عيالها لمدرسة قريبة من البيت (المزهر)..

----------


## أم شمسه

> اكادمية دبي الامريكيه زينه لكنه احسبه ما تناسب عيال العرب .. مسوايه حق الامريكان ..
> 
> وهاي اسعاهم ..
> Grades
> Revised Fees w.e.f 1st Sep 2007 ( AED )
> 
> 
> Pre KG
> 15,110.00
> ...




أكاديمية دبي الامريكيه هي نفسها اللي مسواية للبنات في المزهر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لأنها نفس نظام اللي ذكرتهم فوق.. يقبلون من عمر 4 .. وللبنات فقط:22 (21):

دبي الوطنيه زينه بس استغربت انهم ما يعطون موسيقى للأطفال !! وأحس ان الموسيقى مفيده في التعليم المبكر..تساعدهم بالحفظ..هل هالكلام صحيح ؟؟ ووين هذي الاكاديميه الجديده وشو مستوى الاطفال فيها؟؟

----------


## أم شمسه

> الغالية أنا انصحج بالمنهج البريطاني صح هو صعب جدا بس اتحسين فرق بين طلاب الامريكية وشويفات فرق كبير الطلاب في الصف الثالث في شويفات مستواه يعادل طالب في صف الأول اعدادي وهذا عن تجربة


معاج حق..بس صارمين بزيادة..ومن المدارس اللي تتبع المهج البريطاني هي 

شويفات والمواكب ودبي الدوليه واب تاون..بس الدين ضعيف :1 (5):

----------


## أم شمسه

> مشكورة اختي ام شمسة انشالله اني احصل مكان حق ولدي


انشاءالله اختي تحصلين وعقبالنا:22 (21):

----------


## أم شمسه

> نسيت أحط لج رقم تيلفونهم 042887765
> مدرسة المهارات الحديثة الخاصة School Of Modern Skills
> 
> وعلى فكرة ترا عيالي في مدرسة دبي الدولية فرع القرهود وأنا مرتاحة في هالمدرسة بس اربيعتي تبا تنقل عيالها لمدرسة قريبة من البيت (المزهر)..


مشكوره اختي على هذي المعلومات..انا سرت لمدرسة المهارات الحديثه..بس ما دخلوني أشوفها من الداخل..وحبيت تدريس التربية الاسلاميه عندهم..بس لاحظت الطلاب لهجتهم الانجليزيه هب قويه

دبي الدوليه ابهرتني بس خايفه كونها يديده والأهتمام بالتربية الاسلاميه والعربيه ضعيف.وما يبدون من الروضه...صححي لي معلوماتي لو كنت غلطانه اختي...شو مستوى الطلاب عندهم؟ وهل تعانين من تدريس عيالج؟؟

----------


## أم شماء

> مشكوره اختي على هذي المعلومات..انا سرت لمدرسة المهارات الحديثه..بس ما دخلوني أشوفها من الداخل..وحبيت تدريس التربية الاسلاميه عندهم..بس لاحظت الطلاب لهجتهم الانجليزيه هب قويه
> 
> دبي الدوليه ابهرتني بس خايفه كونها يديده والأهتمام بالتربية الاسلاميه والعربيه ضعيف.وما يبدون من الروضه...صححي لي معلوماتي لو كنت غلطانه اختي...شو مستوى الطلاب عندهم؟ وهل تعانين من تدريس عيالج؟؟


أختي معلوماتج غلط..ومدرسة دبي الدولية مب يديدة بالعكس صار لهاأكثر من عشرين سنة لأنها مفتوحة في الثمانينات...

وبالنسبة لمنهجم فهو أمريكي بالاضافة الى تدريس اللغة العربية والتربية الاسلامية والتربية الوطنية...,ونسيت أخبرج انهم بعد يعطونهم فرنسي اجباري لين الصف الرابع وعقب يكون اختياري..

بصراحة منهجهم وايد قوي لدرجة ان الناس يقولون أن الانجليزي عندهم أقوى عن دبي الوطنية ومن تجربة وحدة من صديقاتي نقلت ولدها من الدولية الى الوطنية وكان في الصف الرابع وعقب ردته الدولية وتقول شتان بين الدولية والوطنية وتقول إن اللي يدرسونه في رابع في الوطنية.. ولدها دارسنه في ثالث في الدولية..والله أعلم 

..وبالنسبة للدولية تراهم ما يقبلون أي حد لازم أول مقابلة حتى حق ال KG وبعدين التسجيل بادي من فترة تلاحقي عمرج وسوي مقابلة حق بنتج احتياط..


بصراحة تأسيسهم وايد قوي ...بس الواجبات والامتحانات شبه يومية ...بس أشوف هالشيء زين لأنج بذاكرين حق عيالج أول بأول فما راح تتراكم عليج المذاكرة وبتكون الكمية قليلة....

بالنسبة لي وايد مرتاحة وأحس عيالي وايد مرتاحين...بصراحة حتى المدرسات وايد حبوبات والادارة وايد متعاونة ويا الأهل..

وأي استفسار انا جاهزة...

هذا موقع المدرسة dischool.com

وعلى فكرة أسعاهم وايد معقولة مقارنة بالمدارس الثانية يعني KG1 تقريبا بيكون السنة الياية 11000 درهم لأنهم زادوا رسوم السنة الياية

----------


## أم شماء

وهاي معلومات اضافية عن المدرسة
Introduction 


Dubai International School was founded in 1985. The school is located in the heart of Dubai and situated in Al Garhood area. Together with its branch in Bur-Dubai (Nud Al-Shiba area) the school is suitable to serve the most populated areas in Dubai and the Northern Emirates.

Dubai International School is fully accredited by the Ministry of Education in the U.A.E. under permit No. 218. It is a privately owned and self-supporting institute that is administrated by a Board of Directors.

Languages

D.I.S. is a bilingual school, where English is the medium of instruction in all classes for all subjects except for those prescribed by the Ministry of Education- i.e. Arabic Language, Islamic Studies, and Social Studies are taught in Arabic. An emphasis is also placed on the teaching of the French Language which starts at the Kindergarten stage.

School Stages

The school divides its programs into three main stages:

Kindergarten: a two-year program (KG I and KG II). 

Elementary: a six-year program (Grade 1 through Grade 6).

Intermediate: a three-year program (Grade 7 through Grade 9).

Secondary: a three-year program (Grade 10 through Grade 12).

Programs:

The school’s programs are designed to meet the philosophy and objectives of the school, and they are continuously modified accordingly. Highly-qualified and experienced Heads of departments follow the implementation of each program in each department.

The following subjects are offered in the stages mentioned earlier:

Grades 1-3:

Arabic Language, Islamic Education, English Language, French Language, Mathematics, General Sciences, and Computer Science.

Grades 4-9:

Arabic Language, Islamic Education, English Language, Mathematics, General Sciences, and Social Sciences. Students at this level will choose either to take French or Computer Science.

Grades 10-12:

At this level students are to choose depending on their future plans and interests between the Scientific or the Commercial Stream.

In the Scientific stream students study: Arabic Language, Islamic Education, English Language, Mathematics, Physics, Chemistry, and Biology.

In the Commercial stream students study: Arabic Language, Islamic Education, English Language, Mathematics, Business Studies, Economics, and Computer Science.

In addition, students are prepared for and are ready to take the American Examinations, SAT I and TOEFL, by the end of grade 11. In grade 12 they will have the chance to sit for the SAT II examinations.

Accreditation:

Dubai International School is fully accredited by the U.A.E Ministry of Education. The student who receives D.I.S High School Diploma is entitled to the equivalence statute of the Ministry’s General Certificate of Secondary Education (Thanawya Amma), provided that he/she satisfies the following conditions:

Pass the unified examinations in Arabic and Islamic at the
end of Gr. 12 with a minimum of 50%.

Pass the SAT I, only the Reasoning Section, with a minimum
score of 400.

Pass the TOEFL with a minimum score of 500.

Present authenticated transcripts for grades 10, 11, and 12.

----------


## أم شمسه

أم شماء

ويهج حلو علينا..طول الوقت أتحراج تطرين ديرة الدوليه عسب جي أقول انها يديده.. توني أركز انها دبي الدوليه هب ديره....وأول مره أسمع بها..زرت مدارس القرهود مثل الخليج والمواكب وشي صوبهم الجرامر سكول بعد بس ما مر علي اسم دبي الدوليه !! 
توني دخلت الموقع اشوف نظامهم اوكي وعندهم شهادات خبرة واعتراف دولي بعد
شكلي بروح أزورهم...مشكوره اختي ام شماء ما قصرتي  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## الدر المكنون

قرأت الموضوع من أوله 
ورغم اني غير متزوجة ولا أم ،ولا أنسى أن أقول أنني انسانه عادية 
ولكن احترق قلبي على أبناء بعضكن؟
اللاتي تناسوا أن طاعة الله أعظم من فرحتها بتدريس أبناءها الانجليزية فضربت بعرض الحائط كل التعاليم حينما سلمت أبناءها وفلذاتها لمدارس تبشيرية أو مدارس تهمش الدين الإسلامي
ولا أقول إلا 

قال تعالى:
وقفوهم أنهم مسؤولون

ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## ورد البنفسج

من أمثال شو المدارس التبشيرية المفروض اختي اتوضحين اكثر عن اي المدارس تقصدين على أساس اولياء الامور يتغاضون عنها

----------


## الدر المكنون

> من أمثال شو المدارس التبشيرية المفروض اختي اتوضحين اكثر عن اي المدارس تقصدين على أساس اولياء الامور يتغاضون عنها


http://www.uaewomen.net/showthread.p...39#post1270939

----------


## أم شمسه

> قرأت الموضوع من أوله 
> ورغم اني غير متزوجة ولا أم ،ولا أنسى أن أقول أنني انسانه عادية 
> ولكن احترق قلبي على أبناء بعضكن؟
> اللاتي تناسوا أن طاعة الله أعظم من فرحتها بتدريس أبناءها الانجليزية فضربت بعرض الحائط كل التعاليم حينما سلمت أبناءها وفلذاتها لمدارس تبشيرية أو مدارس تهمش الدين الإسلامي
> ولا أقول إلا 
> 
> قال تعالى:
> وقفوهم أنهم مسؤولون
> 
> ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


هلا اختي

كم هي جميله الغيره على الدين.. أنا بعد أهتم بالعربي والدين..لكن يهمني أيضا ان أطفالي يكون مستواهم أفضل بتعلم لغات ثانيه.حاضرنا يقول ان اللي ما يعرف لغه ولا له ثقافات واسعه نسبة انخراطه في العمل في المستقبل أقل من أقرانه..أنا ضد اللي يدخلون عيالهم مدارس خاصه بالديون وأوضاعهم المادية ما تسمح..لأن عندنا مدارس حكوميه ممتازة.أنا من طلابها.لكني أعترف لولا انفتاحي على العالم بسبب دراستي بالخارجي ماكنت صرت بمستوى يخليني أعرف الدنيا بمختلف ثقافاتها وأجناسها.بتقولين بأمكانا نعرف عن طريق السياحه والاعلام وغيره..بقولج فرق مليون مره لما تعيشين الاجواء سنوات. 

أنا أيضا معاج ان التربيه الاسلاميه مهمه جدا وأخالف اللي يتجاهلون حتى عدد الحصص اليوميه لدراسة الدين والعمر اللي تبدأ بعض المدارس بتدريسه.لأني بكل بساطه أغلب اللي أطبقه من ديني هو من اللي تعلمته على مدار سنوات بالدرسه وليس الي تعلمته بالبيت.الطريقه الصحيحه للصلاه واداب قراءة القران وغيرها من أحكام أغلب الأهالي غير متفرغين لتعليمها في ظل انشغالهم بامور الحياة والعمل من جهة ولأنهم غير مؤهلين دراسيا وفقهيا لتعليمها.

وأعتقد أغلب الامهات يهتمون بتدريس أبنائهم التربيه الاسلاميه لأنها ضروريه ولأنها صدق جميله بكل ما تحتويه من تأثيرات ايجابيه في رسم شخصية الطالب المسلم.وما أصعب لغتنا العربيه وما أجمل تعلمها.لليوم أزعل لما أشوف نفسي مازلت ضعيفه في تفسير معنى كلمه او شرح قواعد جمله.فلا بد من عدم تجاهلها..وهذي أهم أسباب قلقي وحيرتي في اختيار أنسب مدرسه خاصه لأطفالي وسط زحمة الدارس الخاصه.
وبخصوص المدارس الخاصه اللي يتم تصنيف الأفضل منها على اساس اذا فيها أجانب أو منقبات فأنا ما أشوف له معنى صراحه..بالطبع أفضل المسلمه بس هذا مش معناه ان المسحيات غير مؤهلات للتدريس ونظلمهم بانهم مبشرات.(لكم دينكم ولي دين) وقد تحصل بعض الامور لكنها ما ظهرت على الكثير من من التحقوا أو تخرجوا من الدارس اللي انذكرت.فواحد من أهلنا متخرج من الراشد الصالح وهو(مطوع)!! والحلو في هذي المدرسه انهم يسوون ويف(يطوفون سنه دراسيه ) للي معدلاتهم مرتفعه ويحطونهم بصف أعلى..وما أشوف أي مشكله اذا علموا أطفال أناشيد ما تمس الاسلام بأي ضرر.فأغنية الكريسمس المعروفه بأشرطة الاطفال مثل (ميري هاد أ بيبي يس لورد) ما فيها كلمات غلط.نحن نؤمن بجميع الأنبياء وبالديانات الاخرى ونؤمن بقصصها اللي انذكرت بالقران الكريم.اذا خالفت اللي تعلمناه في دينا وقريناه في كتابنا الكريم هني وجب تدخلنا كأولياء أمور للرفض والأحتجاج.وواجب نتطلع على المناهج قبل التسجيل والتورط في مدارس تعليمها يسيء للغتنا العربيه والدين الاسلامي.

ومن جهه ثانيه .ما أفضل شخصيا أحط عيالي بصف معلمه تحط نقاب حتى وهي تدرس في الصف! هذا يصعب عملية التعليم في نظري فكيف يشوفون تعابير وجهها وكيف أولياء الأمور والطلاب يتعاملون معاها ويفهمونها.أسفه اذا كلامي هذا ما يعجب البعض بس الناس تختلف في نظرتها وتقييمها للأمور.وما أشوف المعلمه اذا التزمت بعملها واحترمت كونها تتعامل مع طلاب من ديانات وثقافات مختلفه انها تكون مسيحيه..عيل نحن عندنا خدم فبينيات ومسيحيات ناكل من اديهم ونأمن على عيالنا عندهم اذا كانوا أهل للثقه.

تحياتي واسفه على الأطاله

----------


## أم شماء

أم شمسه

العفو عزيزتي ...وبشريني شوآخر أخبارج زرتي دبي الدولية واللا بعدج؟....

----------


## 3yo0on_Al_Maha

أنا أفكر بالإبداع العلمي اللي في الشارقه...

شو رايكم؟؟؟ لآن عيال أخوي فيها..وعيال عمي..وكلهم يقولون أنهم يهتمون بالدين والعربي..

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

الابداع العلمي وايد يمدحونها يا اختي
توكلي على الله و سجلي البيبي فيها, تعتبر من المدارس الممتازه بالشارقه.

----------


## أم شمسه

> أم شمسه
> 
> العفو عزيزتي ...وبشريني شوآخر أخبارج زرتي دبي الدولية واللا بعدج؟....


سألت عنج العافيه يالغاليه

سرت البارحه وطبعا مسكرين ورزيت ويهي صوب المدخل عسب أشوفها من الداخل والهندي راغني :1 (33): 

أتصلت بهم الأسبوع اللي طاف وجاوبوا على اسئلتي وريحوني ..بس حبيت اتأكد اذا كانت نظيفه وأمان من الداخل؟؟لأنها تبين قديمه من بره

تحياتي لج:22 (4):

----------


## الأثير

خواتي شو رأيكم بمدرسة النجاح إلي في شارع الخليج العربي بعد يمدحون فيها وايد في ادارتهم ..

----------


## توته الاموره

بنات انا سجلت بنتي ف مدرسه رافلز الدوليه ف ام سقيم حد سامع عن المدرسه
راح تفتح ف شهر سبعه 
بنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات لاطنشووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ني

----------


## Bint el3a9ma

*النهضة أوكي ,, 

الكي جي مبنى جديد و نشاطات وايده و تأسيسهم أوكي ...
و الادارة مرتبة 
و ساحة واسعة 

و فصل تام بين البنات و الاولاد
مدرسة البنات في المشرف
والاولاد في شارع المطار اعتقد !؟!

بصراحة عني بنتي و حدة في صف 6 و ولدي في الكيجي
بنتي كانت في ABC تعيييسه 
و بعدين نقلتها الورود .. الورود كانت اوكي و بعدين اختربت يوم ظهرت مديرتهم الحين الادارة في الارض و مافي نظام .. تدريسهم كان زين بس مايفترق وايد عن النهضة 6_^

ان شاء الله بخليها هناك

جزاكم الله خير خواتي*

----------


## الأثير

خواتي شو رأيكم بمدرسة النجاح إلي في شارع الخليج العربي بعد يمدحون فيها وايد في ادارتهم ..

----------


## dana2005

طيب ممكن أعرف يابنت العاصمة مدرسة ABC من أي ناحية تعيسة
أنا رحت وشفتها وسجلت ابني كي جي 1 وبصراحة ارتحت لها وايد 
والكل امتدحلي فيها .. صحيح المبنى صغير بس أنا رحت وشفت الإدارة وشفت كيف يتعاملون مع الطلبة
بصراحة أنا ارتحت لها وشفت الإدراة راقية بالتعامل مع الأهل والطلاب
ياريت تردين علي بسرعة .. يعني هي تعيسة من ناحية التدريس أو شو بالضبط؟

----------


## أم شماء

> سألت عنج العافيه يالغاليه
> 
> سرت البارحه وطبعا مسكرين ورزيت ويهي صوب المدخل عسب أشوفها من الداخل والهندي راغني :1 (33): 
> 
> أتصلت بهم الأسبوع اللي طاف وجاوبوا على اسئلتي وريحوني ..بس حبيت اتأكد اذا كانت نظيفه وأمان من الداخل؟؟لأنها تبين قديمه من بره
> 
> تحياتي لج:22 (4):


بصراحة انا كنت بعد مترددة إني أسجل عيالي فيها لأنها قديمة...بس بعدين قلت أهم شيء المهارات اللي راح يكتسبونها مب مهم المبنى ...المهم إنهم يتأسسون صح...

وبعدين ترا المدرسة منهجهم وايد قوي حتى إن بنت أحد الوزراء (بدون ذكر أسماء) متخرجة العام منها والمدرسة فيها كثير من أبناء أعيان البلاد وهالشيء شجعني زيادة لأنهم أكيد ماراح يسجلون عيالهم في مدرسة مبناها قديم إلا إذا كان التدريس فيها أكثر من ممتاز....

وعلى فكرة سمعت إن مدير المدرسة يتريا البلدية تعطيه أرض عسب يبنون مبنى جديد...

عالعموم استخيري ....من تجربتي كنت مترددة وعقب الاستخارة اتيسرت الأمور....والحمد لله اللحين مرتاحة..

----------


## أم شماء

أم شمسه 

ونسيت أقولج صح المبنى قديم ..بس المدرسة من داخل مرتبة وايد...وعندهم وايد أنشطة لليهال خصوصا الكي جي يسوولهم وايد فعاليات واحتفالات... وبعد عندهم وايد رحلات على طول السنة ...

وبعدين مدرسات الكي جي وايد حبوبات أنا يوم أسيرالمدرسةبنتي تتعلق فيني وما تبا تردالصف واتم اتصيح بس المدرسة بأسلوبها الحلو اتخليها اترد ...مثلا تبوسها واتلوي عليها وعادي تشلها علشان تهديها وتلعب وياها...

بصراحة أسلوبهم وايد حلو...

----------


## أم شمسه

والله يا أم شماء كلامج يشجع وايد...
شكلي بسجل عقب ما أرد من السفر..لأني مازلت محتاره خاصه ان شي مدرسه تابعه للمواكب توها فاتحه في منطقتنا ومعترف بها دوليا مسبقا.. بشوفهم وعقب بختار بين دبي الدوليه وISAS

شكرا للمعلومات الممتازة ويزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## Bint el3a9ma

*أختي دانة ..

يمكن لانج مايربتي تتعاملين مع مدرسة ثانية مدرسة ABC ماشيه وياج
امم ماعيبني تأسيسهم و مبناهم*

----------


## توته الاموره

بنات ي حلوات حد سامع عن مدرسه رافلز الدوليه ف ام سقيم تبع اعماااااااااااااار
انا بصراحه سجلت بنتي ف هالمدرسه بس حبيت رايكم
ومشكوووووووووووورين

----------


## romana

أختي راعية الورد...أنا بنتي من 3 سنسن في مدرسة الصنوبر في العين وبصراحة المدرسه من اقدم المدارس في العين ولها كادر من المدرسين ولا أروع من الاخلاق والتفاهم مع اولياء الامور وايضا الاتصالات الدائمه معي لحل أي مشكله أو مناقشة اي استفسار وأنا مرتاحة وايد فيها ولكن الاسف بترك العين هالسنه ومحتاره وين اوديهم بدبي ...منطقه الورقاء:1 (26):

----------


## romana

أخواتي اللي تكلمن عن مدرسة دبي الدولية أنا لي 3 أشهر وأنا احاول أكلمهم عسب يقبلون بنتي في الصف الثالث بس والله العظيم اني كرهتهم من كثر ما ذلوني وقلت لهم يعني وجود طالبه وحده شو بيستوي ...وعرفت من أخو زوجي اللي راح وعنى عمره عشان يقابل حد مسؤول في المدرسة يمكن يقبلون بنتي خبروه أن الصف فيه أكثر من 35 طالب والاغلبية للاسف وافدين (زلامات) والأماكن الشاغره الاولويه لعيالهم وربعهم ....وبعد طريقة كلامهم معاي وردهم علي خلتني أحس كأني أشحت منهم اقسم بالله قهر....ويبينون انهم مش محتاجين كم من بيزه بتدفعينها  :12 (9):   :12 (9):   :12 (9):

----------


## Miss Meem

اللي مابتحط بنتها في مدرسة(اكادمية زايد) بتندم 

هناك يخلون البنات يبدعون ... ويسوولهم أشياء حلوه 

وبعد دراستهم قويه ...وبيسهل عليها يوم بتدخل الجامعه

----------


## لولو الدبدوبه

:1 (35): بخبركم عن تجربتي ... انا عيالي يوم صغار حطيتهم اول شي بالحضانه البريطانيه في مردف ،، ما ادري ما ارتحت وايد ... :1 (36): :1 (36): وخصوصا انا ساكنه في الشارقه وانا اوديهم واييبهم وتمييت ادور ليما حصلت في الخان على حضانه الاقدام الصغيره ....
صراحه وايد عيالي استفادوا مع انه المدرسات هنديات بس والله حتى يوم سجلت بنتي الصغيره حق kg1 سالوني .. الحضانه بريطانيه لانه اللكنه بريطانيه مب هنديه:22 (27): :22 (27): 
غير وايد عندهم نشاطات .. ويهتمون وايد باليهال ..
المهم ... بعدين حطيت بنتي الكبيره حق KG1 مدرسه 000000 وصراحه ما ابا اذم حد  :22:   :22:  صراحه مووووووول مب شي وكله في الدرجات تييب امتياز المهم يوم وصلت KG2 وانا فرحانه فيها اوني ... اكتشفت انه بنتي ما تعرف شي ومب بس انا حتى اختي يوم طلعت بنتها ودتها مدرسه ثانيه قالوا لها وايد بنتج ضعيفه ونزلوها صف :1 (36): :1 (36): 
علشان جيه اسالوا عن عيالكم ... مو تقولون kg1 بس لعب لا والله ...

المهم بنتي وديتها ابا اتلاحق عليها الاتحاد الخاصه فرع الممزر وامتحنوها قالوا لي ضعيفه جدا ويبون ينزلونها صف وبعد محاولات عده قبلوها GRD1 وبالمره سجلت ولدي بعد عندهم KG1 صراحه المدرسه ماعليها كلام في الانجليزي والدين وعندهم وايد نشاطات اسلاميه واجتماعيه واغلب الطلبه مواطنين ... وانا وايد مرتاحه منهم حتى ايام الحج يلبسونهم لبس الحجاج ويخلونهم يسووون مناسك الحج ويحتفلون بالاعياد (الفطر والاضحى) ويحفظونهم قران بعد ماشاء الله ولدي الصغيره حفظ عندهم كل السور القرانيه الصغيره :22 (27): :22 (27):وبنتي الصغيره بعد سجلتها عندهم حق السنه اليايه ... 

إن شاء الله تستفيدون

----------


## ام الهنوف

حبايبي حبيت أفيدكم بخبرتي في المدارس الخاصة من وجهة نظري أنا 
بداية أنصح كل أخت حابة اتدخل اعيالها أي مدرسة سواء حكومية أو خاصة، أنها اتحدد الأهدف اللي تباها تتحقق في ولدها خلال دراسته وترتبها حسب الأولوية (يعني مثلا الأخلاقيات، الدين، اللغة الانجليزية ، اللغة العربية...الخ). و بعدين تسأل عن المدارس و تسوي زيارة ميدانية لهاذي المدارس و بعدين تستخيرين و اتشوفين شنو الله يسهل لج.

----------


## ام الهنوف

> المدرسة توها فاتحة يعني مو من فترة طويلة عشان اقدر افيدج 
> بس المدرسة قوية منهاجها بريطاني يعني تبا واحد ورا عيالة على طول *ادرس ادرس حل الواجب حل الواجب استوي سوسة كتب استوي سوسة كتب* بس مبناها فيلا وهي في المشرف الباركنات خطيرة الواحد يخاف على عياله بصراحة
> ايجابياتها وايد بس ماتخلا المدرسة من السلبيات انتي مري عليها وشوفيها كل ام ادرى بمصلحة عيالها ولا شورايج؟؟؟؟؟؟


حبيت افيد الاخت miss-bentuae و أصحح معلومات الأخت العذبــــــــــــــــي عن مدرسة أبوظبي الدولية أولا المدرسة موجودة في الكرامة ، وهي وايد قديمة يمكن من أول الثمانينات أو حتى من السبعينات، المدرسة وايد منهجها قوي و صارمة بخصوص الدراسة ، و أنا عيالي درستهم فيها مراحل الروضة بس علشان يتأسسون فيها و بعدين أظهرهم لأن المدرسة من ناحية الأخلاقيات و الدين ماتنفع و اذا تبون اتعرفو ليش القوا نظرة على المدرسة و بعدين بتعرفون و خاصة و قت انتهاء الدوام يعني اذا انتي مهتمة بالاخلاقيات و الدين ما أنصحج فيها الا اذا كنتي حابة اتأسسينها في الروضة فما عليهم كلام وااااايد ممتازة و هذا الكلام عن تجربة

----------


## فرح ومرح

السلام عليكم 
هذي اول مشاركة لي بالمنتدى 
ولدي حاليا في حضانة فيرست ستيبس في ابوظبي والصرااحة وااايد مرتاحو معاهم سواء من حيث ادارتهم او من حيث التعامل اما من ناحية تعليمهم له ومع انه في الحضانة وعمره الحين 3 سنوات الا انه يعرف اشياء وايدة مثل الاحرف والالوان والاعداد والاشكال .....

وحبيت اسألكم اذا تعرفون شي عن الجرامر سكول الكندية ..اللي عندها فكرة بليييييز تعطينا رايها فيها 


سلااااااااااام

----------


## أم فجوره

ممكن اعرف ليش محد تكلم عن المدارس الحكوميه ؟؟؟

مع اني سمعت ان تدريسهم ممتاز بس الكل يتكلم عن المدارس الخاصه 

والحكوميه شو سالفتها ؟؟

على الاقل وحده من الاخوات المعلمات تكلمنا عن مستواهم

انا حابه اعرف عن مستوى المدارس الحكوميه ؟؟؟

وجزاكم الله خير ....

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

ذكرنا بالموضوع بعض المدارس الحكوميه النموذجيه
لو ترجعين لصفحه 20 تلقينهم.

----------


## دمعةoo7

> ممكن اعرف ليش محد تكلم عن المدارس الحكوميه ؟؟؟
> 
> مع اني سمعت ان تدريسهم ممتاز بس الكل يتكلم عن المدارس الخاصه 
> 
> والحكوميه شو سالفتها ؟؟
> 
> على الاقل وحده من الاخوات المعلمات تكلمنا عن مستواهم
> 
> انا حابه اعرف عن مستوى المدارس الحكوميه ؟؟؟
> ...


صدقج كل الى تكلمو بس عن المدارس الخاصة ليش والحكوميه محد طراهن 
P.S Has got acquainted with the girl, http://**********.com, how it to you? Only it is fair!

----------


## أم فجوره

نعم عزيزتي طيبة الكويت 

ذكروا مدرسة او مدرستين نوذجيات 

بس انا اقصد المدراس الحكوميه اللي موفرتنها لنا الدوله 

دون اي تكاليف منا وتضم بنات بلادنا (معلمات) على كفاءه ومستوى عالي

بس شكلهم محد عاطنهم فرصه او مقدر جهودهم 

انا ولدي في مدرسه نموذجيه 

بس ما اشوف ان في فرق كبير بينه وبين اللي يدرسون في الحكومي

وحسب ما سمعت ان تدريسهم قوي وممتاز

فكنت اتمنى ان حد من الاخوات او المدرسات يتكلمن عن هذه المدارس

علشان اتشجع وانقل ولدي لمدرسه حكوميه وغيري من الامهات يتشجعن 

لهذه المدارس ويعطن فرصه لبنات دولتنا يطبقن خبراتهن وينمون عقول عيالنا

بطريقه سلسه واسلوب يحمل الكثير من العادات والتقاليد لدولتنا الحبيبه ....

مع اني معترضه على لبس الاولاد التاسيسي للكندوره 

وصح ان هذه هويتنا والمفروض اننا نعتز بلبسنا

بس مب في هذا السن الصغير اللي كله حيويه وحركه ... 

ولا شو رايكن خواتي ؟؟؟

يعني كل يوم يرجع البيت الكندوره منشعطه ووسخه وحالته مبهدله ههههه

الله يحفظ عيالنا وعيال المسلمين اجمعين ويهديهم رب العالمين ان شاء الله ...

----------


## umroda

بصراحة بالنسبة للمدارس النموذجية ما في أحلى منها تهتم بنشاطات الطالبات والابداعات وتأسيسهم قوي بالانجليزي والعربي .
أنا بنتي الحين صف أول في الافاق النموذجية ووايد مرتاحة ما أذاكر لها الانجليزي أبدا كل الفضل يرجع لله سبحانه ولمعلمتها الفاضلة صح إنها مواطنه بس الانشطة اللي تعطيها لهم وايد قوية ومستواها فوق سنهم ما شاءالله على بنتي تعرف تهجي وتقرا كلمات وقصص بالانجليزي مع إنها كانت دارسة روضة أولى وروضة ثانية في روضة الفيحاء بعد حكومية ...
وما أفكر أنقلها خاصة ولا حكومية وللاسف إختها السنة الياية بتكون صف أول وطاف عليها التسجيل بالافاق وللحين ما سجلتها بأي مدرسة ولا أعرف وين أوديها .....

----------


## سويتي

بنات ليش محد عنده في ويس جرين اللي بالشارجه

----------


## سنفورة vip

اانصحكن في مدرسة اللاندلس الخاصة في العين

----------


## سنفورة vip

الا لو ماكنتوا تبوا في العين سمحولي ماعر ف غير اللي في العين

----------


## حووور دبي

جميرا النموذجية

الامارات الدولية

الشويفات

رافلز(تابعه لاعمار)

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> بنات ليش محد عنده في ويس جرين اللي بالشارجه



آمري اختي
ولد عم اعيالي في ويس جرين الشارقه, و المدرسه ماشاءالله ممتازه و امه وايد تمدحها. عجبني عندهم انه لكل طالب مخصص له دفتر و يكتب فيه شنو كل الواجبات اللي عليه. اذا المدرس او المدرسه بغوا يوصلون رساله لولي الأمر عن تحفيظ آيه او حديث او غيره يكون عن طريق الدفتر هذا.

----------


## مدلـله

اكثر مدارس فبوظبي سمعت الحريم يمحدونها

الياسات
االامارات الوطنيه 
الربيع

----------


## همس السحر

للرفع

----------


## "زوزو1"

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته \

انا بالعين اولادي بمدرسة الصديق اول ابتدائي .والثاني كي جي 2 ....... وان شاء الله السنة الجاية انقلهم بس ماعرفت احسن مدرسة بالعين ياريت تفيدوني ........وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## ام شواخي

مرحبا خواتي 
شو رايكم في المدرسة الاستراليه الي في مدينة خليفه اتوقع ب 
اتريا آرائكم

----------


## "زوزو1"

وينكم امهات ردو علي الله يجزيكم خير ويحفظ اولادكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> وينكم امهات ردو علي الله يجزيكم خير ويحفظ اولادكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




مدارس العين و هي كالتالي:

1- الشويفات الدولية
و هذا موقعها:
http://www.iscalain-sabis.net:88/alain/main.jsp

2- ليوا
7 اصوات, و قيل انه يوم السبت عندهم لحفظ القرآن الكريم و أحكام التجويد و التلاوه. مدرسه قويه.

3- الظفرة
قالوا انها من المدارس القويه و حصلت 3 اصوات

4- مدرسة النشء الصالح
منهج امريكي + منهج الوزاره و يهتمون بالدين و العربي و فيه عندهم حصص لتحفيظ القرآن و الحديث. لها صوتين.

5- الانجلش سبيكنج سكول
صوت واحد فقط, و قيل انها نفس الشويفات و أحسن لإنها محترمه؟؟؟؟ قيل العربي و الدين اشويه ضعيف.

6- مدرسة محمد بن خالد للأجيال
صوت واحد فقط مدح المدرسه و قال انها قويه و ممتازه.

7- المدرسة العالمية
صوت واحد فقط معاها 

8- مدرسة الامارات الوطنية
المبنى تراه يديد ونظيف وروعه وبالنسبة للريوق والغدا تراه عندهم .. يعني عيالج بييون متغدين والحمدلله. بالنسبة للتدريس عندهم كمبيوتر والانجليزي منهج بريطاني .. علوم ورياضيات منهج سنغافوري ( والله العظيم نفس منهج الحكومه بس اللهم بالانجليزي لا اكثرولا اقل ) .. وعربي وتربية اسلاميه وتربيه وطنيه نفس المنهاج الحكومي ........طبعا عندهم اختلاط لين الصف الرابع الابتدائي .. ترى فيه خصم للجيش والشرطه 50% . شغل لليهال الي في KG1 الصراحه روعه والهدف الاساسي عندهم مش الحفظ ولكن الهدف الفهم والتعبير وتشغيل المخ يعني الياهل بيفكر وبيخترع مش لازم يكوون صح بس لازم يطلع منه شي على قد افكاره .......عندهم سباحه وفن وموسيقى ولاحظة في الصفووف فيه ملابس للمسرحيات. 3 أصوات مع المدرسه. و صوت واحد فقط ضدها على اساس انه العربي ضعيف عندهم و العيال جذي راح يحتاجون مدرس او مدرسه لهم.
وهذا موقعهم ..
www.ens.sch.ae

8- مدرسة الاتحاد الوطنية
و هذا موقعهم
http://alittihadalain.com/ar/index.htm


8- حضانة الكواكب ( بلانيت)
تابعة لمنتسوري و هي ممتازه جدا يتعلم فيها الطفل القراءة والكتابه. صوت واحد فقط

9- المدرسة الدولية
صوت معاها و صوت ضدها, يعني احتاروا يا جماعه.

10- مدرسة المدار
في ناس يمدحونها وفي ناس ذموها لى لان مشكلتهم انها مدرسه تبشيريه نوعا ما كما قيل مو كلامي انا.

----------


## بنت المها

كل المدارس اللي انذكرت في بوظبي( الخبيرات الشويفات الاتحاد الخ) اسعارهم شابه ضو.. اسمحولي .. بنات المنتدي من الشيوخ؟؟ الله يعطيكم الخير بس السعر وايد عالي.. الظاهر بنصير مثل الوافدين قبل وبنبدأ نوفر حق مدارس عيالنا والجامعات.. الله يستر من الياي  :Frown: 



ربيعتي بنتها في مدرسة البستان وتمدحها من كل شي وسعرها جدا معقول


بنتي في روضة 2 في فيرست ستبس في بوظبي بس ما احس مستواها عالي وايد رغم ان الكل يمدح المدرسة ، السنة اللي طافت كانت فيها وعدد الطلاب في الصف 15( حسب الصورة الجماعية) وهالسنة صار العدد 29 طالب... يعني الفلوس حلوة !!! ورحلاتهم صارت قليلة .. واحتفالاتهم الوطنية ما تنذكر والمنهج عادي

----------


## "زوزو1"

> مدارس العين و هي كالتالي:
> 
> 1- الشويفات الدولية
> و هذا موقعها:
> http://www.iscalain-sabis.net:88/alain/main.jsp
> 
> 2- ليوا
> 7 اصوات, و قيل انه يوم السبت عندهم لحفظ القرآن الكريم و أحكام التجويد و التلاوه. مدرسه قويه.
> 
> ...


جزاكي الله خيرا وبميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله..........الله يحفظ ليك عيالك

----------


## مفنوده

اكيد ام السنافي قصدها فرع الشويفات اللي في مدينة خليفه (أ)
صراحة هي وايد زينه هالمدرسه خواتي ثلاث فيها وبنات عمي ثنتين واايد دراستهم زينه وهن قريد 567
وبعد الاتحاد الخاصه اللي في خليفه زينه وااايد عيال جيرانا فيها 
اما ولدي ف يدرس ف الامارات الوطنيه ووواااااااايد روعه يودونهم المسجد اوقات الصلاه والدراسه ماشاله ماعليها كلام

----------


## &أم عاصم&

هذا الموضوع حساس للمدارس الخاصة

----------


## أم_سيف

تحياتي لكم 

ولدي بيدخل السنة الجاية كي جي 

وطبعا درت مدارس دبي الخاصة واللي حطيتهم في قائمة المدارس اللي ممكن اختار منها : 

مدرسة البحث العلمي : 
من كي جي الى الثانوية ورسوم الكي جي 20 الف مع كل شي 
المنهج بريطاني والادارة بريطانية وفي كل صف كي جي مدرسة بريطانية ومدرسة عربية 
نصف الدوام مع البريطانية والنصف الثاني مع العربية حق العربي والدين 

مدرسة ابتاون مردف : 
عجبتني المدرسة لكن من كي جي الى رابع ابتدائي 
رسوم الكي جي 25 الف 
ومايدرسون دين او عربي ( طبعا طلعتهم من القائمة لأنهم نفس نظام الشويفات والمواكب ) 

وحاليا افكر اسير اشوف مدرسة المهارات الحديثة عشان اقدر اتخذ قرار صحيح 

لأني ماابا احط ولدي في مدرسة وعقب انقله مدرسة ثانية 
اباه يكون في نفس المدرسة من الكي جي الى الثانوية 

وسلامتكم

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

> تحياتي لكم 
> 
> مدرسة ابتاون مردف : 
> عجبتني المدرسة لكن من كي جي الى رابع ابتدائي 
> رسوم الكي جي 25 الف 
> ومايدرسون دين او عربي ( طبعا طلعتهم من القائمة لأنهم نفس نظام الشويفات والمواكب )


اختي ذكرت عن مدرسة الأبتاون مرف مايدرسونهم عربي و دين نفس الشويفات

بالعكس اختي الشويفات يعطونهم عربي والله, ولدي الحين في الكي جي 1 و عنده كتابين عربي لكل الحروف و ماخذين حروف عربية اكثر من الانجليزي والله. 
الدين يعطونهم اشياء بسيطه ليما الحين, يعني مثلا من هو ربك؟ و من هو رسولك؟ و اركان الاسلام و عن الاسره و الأب و الأم و اشلون لازم نحترمهم.

شيلوا الفكره هذي من راسكم انه ماكو دين و عربي بالشويفات. والله فيه خواتي

----------


## فطامي و خلادي

> خواتي انا حبيت انصحكم..
> الكل يظن ان الشويفات ممتازة وهي فعلا ممتازة في اللغه ولكن!!! اين الامتياز في الدين .. خواتي انا عشت مع عيال كلهم يدرسون في الشويفات بوظبي بلابل في الانجليزي لكن للاسف وازع ديني معدوم ؟؟ حتى لدرجة يظنون ان المسيحي بيدخل الجنه.. وعيب الشويفات الاكبر الاختلاط لين الثانوي .. وتخيلي شو ممكن يادي الاختلاط .. انا شفت بنفسي اثار هذا الاختلاط من قصص غرام حتى يؤدي لعمل الفاحشه والعياذ بالله.. والله كلامي حقيقي.. بصراحه ولد وبنت في نفس الصف وسن مراهقة شو ممكن يصير بعد مايطلعون من المدرسه؟؟ في المدرسه في رقابه مشددة كيمرات بعد!! خواتي ربنا ما بيسألنا شو لغة عيالنا بيسألنا عن دينهم شو صار فيه عن ايمانهم وكلنا مسؤلين عن الرعيه.. احرصن على المدرسه الي يكون الدين فيها اساس ثم الانجليزي.. والله العظيم ان بتعانون يوم بيكبرون وبيصيرون مراهقين.. 
> 
> عندي ولدي عمرة ثلاث سنين وانا من بوظبي حابه اسال عن مدرسة الابداع العلمي هي فبوظبي ؟ وشو مستواها؟؟ مدحولي مدرسة البطين العلميه؟؟ لكن عيبها لين صف 3 اولاد لو سمحتوا الي تقدر تساعدني تراسلني عالخاص ..سامحوني..






صدقتي يالغالية.....والله صدقتي....


و يزاج الله الف خير.... ماشالله عليج....

----------


## أم_سيف

اختي طيبة الكويتية 

مشكورة على هالمداخلة الطيبة 
لكن عندي مهم الدين قبل كل شي 
الشويفات يعلمونهم دين لكم موب بتركيز المدارس الثانية 
التركيز عندهم على الانجاز العلمي 

لكن من حيث انها مدرسة قوية .هذامافي شك ومدرسة زينة لكن انا ابا ولدي يتعلم دين من صف كي جي ويقرا ويحفظ قرآن ويعلمونهم الصلاة في المسجد 
ماابا احط له مدرسات عقب الدوام لأنه عمره صغير ومايحتمل كل هالضغط 

احينه البحث العلمي منهج بريطاني واصعب من ألأمريكي بوايد 
لكن اشوف انه احسن وخاصة اني عرفت ان البحث العلمي يسوون مسابقات علمية يشتركون فيها طلاب من مدارس خاصة ثانية 
مثل مسابقة قطار المعرفة .. اعرف طلاب من مدارس ثانية خاصة لكنهم يسيرون البحث العلمي حق المسابقة هذه ويحصلون منهم على شهادات اما فوز او مشاركة .
طيب في هذه الحال بيكون البحث العلمي افضل بدل مااسجل ولدي في مدرسة ثانية تاخذه توديه البحث العلمي حق المسابقات 

وبعدين في نقطة مهمة يااخواتي 
لازم تشوفون الصف اللي بيكون فيه والحمامات ومستوى النظافة 
يعني اذا برمس في هاي النقطة بعد برجع بقول عن البحث العلمي 
الصف فيه داخل الصف حمام ( عزكم الله ) واربع مغاسل جابل اربع غرف حمام
واللي في المكان فلبينية ولابسة قفازات وشفت بعد سيلانية 

وصدقوني بالمقابل شفت مدرسة اعفوني من ذكر الاسم تخيلوا 
اربع صفوف كي جي على حمام واحد فيه ست غرف حمام !!!

اناهامتني النظافة بعد وكل مدرسة اسير لها اسال عن الحمام وعن اللي تنظف واسالها كيف تنظف الصغارية وتغسلهم ووين يحطون اغراض الصغارية من شنطة او لانش بوكس او حتى غيارات 
حتى المطاعم ادخلها والملعب اشوف كيفية الالعاب 
واذا في حوض سباحة اسال عن مستوى نظافته وكل كم فترة يبدلون الماي ومنو يكون معهم ..

طبعا كلكم اكيد مثلي ماتبون تحطون عيالكم في حي الله مدرسة وماتعرفون شو يستوي عليهم 

انا بعدني ادور لكن الى الان اشوف البحث العلمي على راس القائمة

----------


## هند..

انا قريت اغلبيت الرسايل واكثرهم يمدحوووون الشويفات انتو تدرون ان شويفات عندهم التربيه الاسلاميه في الشهاده ماده من مواد النشاط عشان جذه ماوديت بناتي هذي المدرسه عندنا من اهلنا يدرسون فيها بس والله مايقدرون يتنصخون ويوم نقلوهم مدرسه ثانيه المفروض ايبون درجات فوق التسعين لأنهم خلاص درسو لين الاعداديه فيها بس لللأسف مابين هذا كله فقررت اودي اعيالي مدرسة الورديه الي في حلوان الصرااااااااااحه ماعليها كلام دراستهم رووووووعه وتأسيسهم ولا احلى والمواد العربيه والتربيه الاسلاميه عندهم من كي جي وان وانا وايد مرتاحه من المدرسه من دراسه ونظام وترتيب الحمدالله الحين عندي بنتي في الصف الثاني الأبتدائي ماشالله عليها اغلبيت الوقت تعتمد على نفسها وعندي بنت في الكيجي في الدين ممتازه وفي الأنجليز يلين الحين اشوفها وايد اوكي يعني بالمختصر من كل شي وانا الصراحه ما افكر اطلعم من المدرسه لأنه منهجم وايد قوي
والمدرسه الي تي تراجع ويابنتي الدروس الأنجليزيه اتقولي الدروس الي تاخذها نحن نعطي الصف الثالث والرابع وهي الحمدالله في الثاني واوكي
ما اعرف كيف واصفلكم من كثر الحمدالله اني دخليتهم هذي المدرسه ولا أخطأت في الأختيار واتمنى اجربونها بالفعل دراستهم ممتازه.

----------


## اليوازيUAE

خواتي اريد استفسر عن مدرسة النهضة في ابوظبي هل زينة اولا؟
وهل فعلا الطالب بعد مايوصل الاول ثانوي يقدر يدخل الجامعه؟؟؟
واين مكانها بالضبط في مشرف؟؟؟

----------


## همس السحر

للأستفادة

----------


## فيونكا

النهضة ممتازة عيالي كانوا فيها بس للاسف انتقلت برع بوظبي فدخلت و لدي g2 مدرسة الاتحاد الخاصة في خليفة أ

----------


## مث مث

ام الشيوخ خبريني عن مدرسه المدار والامارات

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع
وين المدارس راس الخيمة الخاصة

----------


## ام راشد448

خواتي افيدوني 
ابى معلومات عن النشءالصالح
عن كل شي لانه عندي اثنين عيال ابى اسجلهم حد كجي 1 &جريد1
في العين

----------


## um_abduallah

ويس جرين الدوليه بالشارقة بلامنازع مدرسة راقية تعليم مبتكر مع أنشطة وكل شي تبينه من المدرسة بتحصليينه وابدا ماندمت وان شاء الله عيالي بخلييهم فيها لين الثانوية

----------


## ميثانو

حاطه عياليفي المدار الدوليه فرع العين والحمدلله 

مرتاحه مع عيالي وهم مرتاحين 

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر

----------


## ام راشد448

> خواتي افيدوني 
> ابى معلومات عن النشءالصالح
> عن كل شي لانه عندي اثنين عيال ابى اسجلهم حد كجي 1 &جريد1
> في العين


بنات والله زعلانه :12 (15): 
ليش ماتردون عليه 
وينكم ياحريم العين

----------


## emanfarrag6

عندى سؤال من فضلكم :
هل المدرسه الورديه بالشارقه لا تقبل الطلبه الذكور حتى جريد معين؟

----------


## انين الحب

بنات ممكن تعطوني اسعار شويفات الي بخليفه أ بالضبط ؟؟
المدرسه ؟؟
اليونيفورم ؟؟
الباص ؟؟
الكتب ؟؟
للكيجي 1 و2 ..
وشكرا ..

----------


## امبرطورة بوظبي

الامارات الوطنيه سمعت انها زينه

----------


## رحلة انتظار

شو راااااااااااااايكم في مدرسة البحث العلمي في دبي؟

وهل بيسون فرع ثاني بعد ولا لا؟

----------


## ميرة الامارات

> ويس جرين الدوليه بالشارقة بلامنازع مدرسة راقية تعليم مبتكر مع أنشطة وكل شي تبينه من المدرسة بتحصليينه وابدا ماندمت وان شاء الله عيالي بخلييهم فيها لين الثانوية


هلا اختي 

ممكن تخبريني اكثر عن المدرسه...

في اي مرحله عيالج؟

كم حصه بالاسبوع يدرسون عربي ودين؟؟

هل يتعلم الطالب الكتابه والحروف من الكي جي ويتعلم سور واحاديث في مرحله الكي جي..او عندهم تعليم نظري فقط في الكي جي؟؟

هل تحسين انه عيالج اكتسبوا اللغه الانجليزيه مع اللكنه (الاكسنت)؟

هل تدرس عندهم لغه ثانيه مثل الفرنسي؟

المعلمات شو جنسياتهم؟

شو نوع الانشطه اللي عندهم؟؟ (موسيقى، باليه،كاراتيه...الخ)

في صفوف الكي جي حمام خاص لكل صف في داخل الصف نفسه ولا مشترك مع باقي الصفوف؟؟

كم عدد معلمات الفصل

وكم عدد الطلبه في الصف الوااحد

انتي وين ساكنه في الشارجه اختي ؟؟ وهل المدرسه تبعد وايد خاصة انه الصبح معاناه مع الزحمه..كم تاخذ منج وقت لتوصلين؟

مشكوووره اختي اتمنى تجاوبيني في اسرع وقت

----------


## Bent RAK

حلوة الفكـرة .. ها أمهات راك ..؟؟ أعيالكم بأي مدرسة تنصحونــا .. 

بس أنا بالمرة ما افكر ادخل ولدي مدرسة خاصة .. بالمــرة ..

----------


## لين كابرى

للسنوات الثلاث الاخيرة كانت مدرسة العناية الانجليزية الخاصة من افضل المدارس الخاصة من الناحية الاكاديمية و السلوكية و يتمتع طلابها بمستوى عال من التعليم و السلوك ممتاز. علاقة المدرسة مع المدارس الاخرى الخاصة و الحكومية ممتازة و هناك تعاون بين بعض المدارس الحكومية و مدرسة العناية الانجليزية كالمشاركة فى الانشطة و تبادل الخبرات بالنسبة لمواد اللغة العربية و التربية الاسلامية و الاجتماعيات. نتائج الثانوية العامة فى مدرسة العناية الانجليزية ممتازة و هى تابعة جامعة كامبردج و يحصل طلابها على معدلاتهم العالية فى المواد العلمية و يحصلون على ما يعادل من سبعة الى ثمانية مواد امتحانات كامبردج من المستوى المتقدم و ليس العادى. 
هذا لا يمنع ان هناك المدارس الكثيرة الذين يتمتعون بسمعة طيبة و الناتج التعليمى ممتاز ايضا. نتمنى التوفيق لجميع المدارس الخاصة و الحكومية و الله معهم على مجهوداتهم.

----------


## المهجوره

شورايكم بمدرسه الامارات الوطنيه. ومدرسه غلينلغ. وايدين مدحوهم لي

----------

